# A Manchester thread for all things Manc



## mauvais (Dec 28, 2016)

I thought I'd give this a shot - a long-running Manchester thread for all kinds of news, events, offers, trivia, chat, organising the first threads of meetups etc.

To start it off, I've become a bit of a fan of Manchester Confidential. It's a mostly food and restaurant oriented site. Amongst other things, you can buy restaurant vouchers where you get double your money - i.e. £25 gives you £50 to spend. Be warned that they do send you a very high volume of email though.

From there, on a civic & social topic, this is a decent long read piece, a bit incoherent in its quotes at times but I liked it.

The State Of The City - Manchester In 2017



> Stand high anywhere in Manchester city centre and there are cranes everywhere, the hum and buzz of development is constant. Linger in one of the empty units in the city centre or in golden Chorlton, Didsbury, Hale (et al) and hold out your hand and a bar forms around you and a glass fills your palm. The chatter of conversation follows. Aside from shabby Piccadilly Gardens many of the main areas of city centre are becoming shiny. This is all very good. But then walk the streets and look more closely and the abandoned blankets of beggars pepper doorways waiting for the return of their owners, soup kitchens are busy. Linger in one of the empty units in Middleton, Openshaw, Gorton and wait and wait and wait, nothing forms around you, investment seems halted.


The snippet doesn't really do it justice so have a read.

On a different note, Skyliner is a blog I like reading about Manchester history & architecture, updated only infrequently: Home

I'll pop back in whenever I see some decent info - in 2016 we got a few things by keeping an eye on the papers, like free Halle Orchestra tickets, guided walks, steaks, festival gigs etc so hopefully 2017 turns out a few freebies.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 28, 2016)

*M62. *

Best thing to come out of Manchester 

Legs it 

FAB Cafe was my fav


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 28, 2016)

Read in the online version of Manchester Evening News that some poor soul was a victim of a hit and run in Cheadle High Street , dragged 60 ft under a car , and has serious head injuries  
A far cry from when it was under the watchful gaze of the Workers Defence Squads .


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Read in the online version of Manchester Evening News that some poor soul was a victim of a hit and run in Cheadle High Street , dragged 60 ft under a car , and has serious head injuries
> A far cry from when it was under the watchful gaze of the Workers Defence Squads .


In other news on the same site, someone had an apple thrown at them on Oxford Road. I admit that I laughed - although being smacked on the head with a bramley would probably hurt.


----------



## punkyfish (Dec 28, 2016)

I used this quite a lot last January - definitely worth a look for good restaurant deals 
Manchester's Top 100 January Restaurant Deals 2017


----------



## mauvais (Dec 28, 2016)

punkyfish said:


> I used this quite a lot last January - definitely worth a look for good restaurant deals
> Manchester's Top 100 January Restaurant Deals 2017


We reckon we're going to try Grafene on the 55% off deal in Jan


----------



## mauvais (Dec 28, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Read in the online version of Manchester Evening News that some poor soul was a victim of a hit and run in Cheadle High Street , dragged 60 ft under a car , and has serious head injuries
> A far cry from when it was under the watchful gaze of the Workers Defence Squads .


Near us, some pisshead taxi driver (!) managed to punt a streetlight pole off a bridge and on to lane 1 of the M60 this morning. Amazingly noone was hit or hurt.

I've no idea about the Cheadle incident but driving standards in Manchester are shit. We live next to a mini roundabout and it's constant horns & confusion. Car insurance is about 3x what I used to pay and with good reason I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Read in the online version of Manchester Evening News that some poor soul was a victim of a hit and run in Cheadle High Street , dragged 60 ft under a car , and has serious head injuries
> A far cry from when it was under the watchful gaze of the Workers Defence Squads .



Report yesterday was saying he is likely to recover, albeit taking some months to do so.  Drive arrested for attempted murder it seems. 

Family say man in Boxing Day car collision in Cheadle 'on mend'


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2017)

We're getting a £110m arts venue called Factory:

Designs approved for Manchester's £110m Factory arts venue - BBC News


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2017)

There's a brilliant exhibition on at the People's History Museum atm, big lino prints by Paul Peter Pietch - mostly political posters, but a few jazz related bits too. I totally loved it. Til early february.

Dedicated to all Defenders of Human Freedoms – People's History Museum : Manchester Museums


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2017)

Ta - yet to visit PHM but we have a couple of mates over at end of Jan so will try and take that in


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2017)

We went round a couple of other galleries over the weekend – the Deana Petherbridge show at the Whitworth is spectacular. They also have a Warhol thing on as well – I can take or leave most of his stuff, but there’s a series of electric chair screen prints which are fab.


Deanna Petherbridge | Whitworth Art Gallery


Manchester Art Gallery has a fantastic exhibition of photographs curated by Martin Parr – it’s in a gallery up at the top that I’ve never come across before, and definitely worth a visit. They also have a nice show of modern Japanese design (fashion, ceramics and furniture) which we loved.

Strange and Familiar: Britain as Revealed by International Photographers | Manchester Art Gallery


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2017)

(the soup in the cafe in the Manchester Art Gallery was very good too. )


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 23, 2017)

I've not been to Manchester for a few years now. Fond memories of University days in the 90s, living in Whalley Range, then Fallowfield then Burnage. 

Are there many clubs left? Sankeys has closed recently though I suspect it was long past it's best


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 23, 2017)

Harry Smiles said:


> I've not been to Manchester for a few years now. Fond memories of University days in the 90s, living in Whalley Range, then Fallowfield then Burnage.
> 
> Are there many clubs left? Sankeys has closed recently though I suspect it was long past it's best


Plenty of decent club action in Manchester these days. Sankey's closure was sad for nostalgic reasons only. It's been shite for years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Plenty of decent club action in Manchester these days. Sankey's closure was sad for nostalgic reasons only. It's been shite for years.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 23, 2017)

Is the Discotheque Royale still there? 50p a pint it was on Student night!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 99241


Indeed, made me sad at the time. Spent a lot of my teens/twents in there and The Banshee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2017)

i see the auld steam brewery has become a place of workship - was there for a social after an anti-poll tax conference in '91


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Indeed, made me sad at the time. Spent a lot of my teens/twents in there and The Banshee.


only went there the once but it was a very memorable once


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 23, 2017)

Chorlton Irish Centre still there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2017)

Harry Smiles said:


> Chorlton Irish Centre still there?


Chorlton Irish Club - Home


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 23, 2017)

Harry Smiles said:


> Chorlton Irish Centre still there?


Think so, yes.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 23, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Think so, yes.



Bizarrely, was the scene of a Sunday night pill fest that ended up with copping off with a German satanist. 

Queen of Hearts in Fallowfield? Must still be there- goldmine I would have thought


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm a bit out of the loop with nighclubs atm (I don't really ever want to be out past midnight) but there's still plenty going on. 

The most interesting nights seem to be happening at Soup Kitchen, Islington Mill and Hidden, as far as I can tell. The Warehouse Project dominates the city when it's running, but TBH on the occasions I've been I hated it. 

There's a new 'Fac' brand club where the dance factory was which has some good looking nights on sometimes too.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 24, 2017)

I follow the Manchester Evening News on facebook. If you want 
I suggest you also follow it. 
I lived there a long time ago but didn't stay long


----------



## moose (Jan 26, 2017)

Harry Smiles said:


> Chorlton Irish Centre still there?


I used to live in a bedsit up the side of it. I saw the sights


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I follow the Manchester Evening News on facebook. If you want
> I suggest you also follow it.
> I lived there a long time ago but didn't stay long



Let us be honest - you were banished into exile to Yorkshire for your antics.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Let us be honest - you were banished into exile to Yorkshire for your antics.


They begged me to stay don't you know


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> They begged me to stay don't you know



I seem to recall reading there were massive street parties when you left.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 26, 2017)

This is a well-deserved bit of recognition given her involvement in an anti-violence campaign, but surprising that it is the first sculpture of a woman in the town hall.  Made from 50 melted down shotguns, and will be on permanent display.   







The first ever sculpture of a woman in Manchester Town Hall...


----------



## mauvais (Jan 30, 2017)

killer b said:


> There's a brilliant exhibition on at the People's History Museum atm, big lino prints by Paul Peter Pietch - mostly political posters, but a few jazz related bits too. I totally loved it. Til early february.
> 
> Dedicated to all Defenders of Human Freedoms – People's History Museum : Manchester Museums





killer b said:


> Manchester Art Gallery has a fantastic exhibition of photographs curated by Martin Parr – it’s in a gallery up at the top that I’ve never come across before, and definitely worth a visit. They also have a nice show of modern Japanese design (fashion, ceramics and furniture) which we loved.
> 
> Strange and Familiar: Britain as Revealed by International Photographers | Manchester Art Gallery


Went to both of these this weekend, both excellent, thank you for the tips. PHM is surprisingly vast and detailed. A lot of shocking material on Syria, and more generally, an interesting time to be there. There's something uncomfortable right now about these ideas being in a _museum_. It's an apt reminder that this kind of history is not some linear, ratcheted progression - lots of the documented struggles are or could be back on the agenda today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 4, 2017)

An exhibition at the Peoples' History Museum about the advances and setbacks on LGBT rights in the 50 years since the 1967 Sexual Offences Act that decriminalised homosexuality.

Inspiring facts you really should know from Manchester's LGBT history 

Never Going Underground: The Fight for LGBT+ Rights - People's History Museum


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey. my band The Monochrome Set are playing Manchester Gullivers on the 25th March. Be great to see some urbanites!


----------



## mauvais (Mar 9, 2017)

Got any free tickets?


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2017)

Manchester International Festival have just announced the programme - some good stuff. Tickets on sale from tomorrow 1pm. Going to book for the John Adams, Jane Horrocks and Portico Quartet. Wouldn't mind seeing Colin Stetson, but I'm boycotting Gorilla 'cause the sound is always shit.

http://mif.co.uk/


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Got any free tickets?


I may have a couple of freebies


----------



## mauvais (Mar 10, 2017)

I shall ask the missus. Would be good to get in some real life heckling after a decade of Urbanisation 

Do ye do any Slayer?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> Manchester International Festival have just announced the programme - some good stuff. Tickets on sale from tomorrow 1pm. Going to book for the John Adams, Jane Horrocks and Portico Quartet. Wouldn't mind seeing Colin Stetson, but I'm boycotting Gorilla 'cause the sound is always shit.
> 
> http://mif.co.uk/


Aren't you a sound engineer? We went to Gorilla to see Okkervil River and had a really good night (up on the balcony FWIW) but at the same time a bit of a crap gig down on the ground at other stuff.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2017)

I really need to make more use of the fact I have this city right near me. Went out yesterday with my GF, did the Science and Industry museum, walked around all the canals and then had a lovely pizza. Totally randomly I bumped into a mate from Uni and she invited me to her wedding later this year.


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Aren't you a sound engineer? We went to Gorilla to see Okkervil River and had a really good night (up on the balcony FWIW) but at the same time a bit of a crap gig down on the ground at other stuff.


I think the in house PAs at all the Trof venues are quite shit- I've had similar issues at Albert Hall. Sometimes bands bring their own sound so you do occasionally get a good show, but mostly they don't. 

(I'm not a sound engineer)


----------



## binka (Mar 10, 2017)

Does anyone care about the greater manchester mayor election? I must admit my interest in it has nose dived since the communist league candidate withdrew


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2017)

There's nothing to get interested in is there, now labour have selected their candidate?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2017)

If you use Metrolink be worried about catching scabies.  

Your tram seat might not have been washed for EIGHT years


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2017)

So I'm playing Gullivers in Manchester tonight. Anyone around? I might possibly have a small guest list...


----------



## mauvais (Mar 25, 2017)

I would have liked to have gone to this but I'm still dealing with the fallout of my disastrous week (burglary etc) unfortunately. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2017)

That was bloody marvellous! I loved Gullivers and we had a full house for the gig. We hit Canal Street after and partied till 5am. Loved it!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

editor said:


> So I'm playing Gullivers in Manchester tonight. Anyone around? I might possibly have a small guest list...


You should have PM'd. Missed this post


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2017)

From Saturday night.


----------



## killer b (Apr 3, 2017)

There's an amazing new video installation at the Whitworth that's worth a special visit IMO - I found it quite overwhelming, and I was there with the kids who were constantly distracting, so I'm going to have to go back - check it out anyway (the Warhol and Petherbridge shows are both still on too).

John Akomfrah | Whitworth Art Gallery


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Some Manchester photos from my recent visit:



























Manchester photos: Street art, Gullivers, Cock Cat, Canal Street and the Monochrome Set


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 18, 2017)

I've booked myself on a tour of the Central Library next month which apart from a tour of the lovely building, gives some access to rare old books editions - Shakespeare's first folio and the Principia.  

Central Library Manchester Explored (including 1st Editions & Rarities)

Not free, but nine quid isn't too bad.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 19, 2017)

There is a Peterloo massacre event tomorrow in Albert Square, 1pm.

Campaign Events for The Peterloo Massacre Memorial Camapaign


----------



## moose (Aug 26, 2017)

Dear Ls, Gs, Bs and Ts and +s, I'm taking my vile M-I-L to Manchester this weekend, so do your best to be proper vulgar in front of her.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 26, 2017)

moose just out of curiosity why are you taking her to Manchester? Not a bit of bonding I'm guessing


----------



## moose (Aug 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> moose just out of curiosity why are you taking her to Manchester? Not a bit of bonding I'm guessing


It's her 80th. Much as I'd like to leave her all alone, to reflect on her unsatisfactory life and miserable existence, D wants to take her out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 26, 2017)

I hope there was plenty of vulgarity on display today moose.  I didn't bother going to watch the parade - it was too hot outside.


----------



## moose (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes, plenty of pvc codpieces, obscene shorts and what would have been called 'heavy petting' in the 70s.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 26, 2017)

'heavy petting' isn't a phrase you hear these days.   

Wonder if it is still used on those nagging posters in the baths?


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

moose said:


> View attachment 114664



I'm disappointed it doesn't say 'heavy'.  Petting could include innocent activities like taking your pets for a swim (anything up to an alligator would be fine, as alligators are presumably quite heavy).


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> 'heavy petting' isn't a phrase you hear these days.
> 
> Wonder if it is still used on those nagging posters in the baths?


Heh - we went swimming for the first time in over 20 years last week farmerbarleymow , and you can apparently now pet AND bomb, as they were not mentioned on the notices


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Heh - we went swimming for the first time in over 20 years last week farmerbarleymow , and you can apparently now pet AND bomb, as they were not mentioned on the notices



A few seconds of fumbling before you both hit the water.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A few seconds of fumbling before you both hit the water.


Yeh, we considered a combined bomb/grope


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone going to the World Black Pudding Throwing Championships this Sunday in Ramsbottom?  

The World Black Pudding Throwing Championships is back!

I'll be heading there if the weather forecast holds.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2017)

Halloween thing in Manchester this year.

A huge Halloween festival is going to take over Manchester


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2017)

Went to the anti-brexit demo today and it had a good turnout. "Bollocks to Brexit" was a common chant.  Wasn't able to go to the anti-tory one that started in another part of town unfortunately.  Police say 30k turnout which isn't bad.


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2017)

I would boycott any demo that had Vince Cable speaking on principle.

(I went to the anti-tory one, of course)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2017)

killer b said:


> I would boycott any demo that had Vince Cable speaking on principle.
> 
> (I went to the anti-tory one, of course)



He was full of shit as usual, and the place was full of lib-dems with their fucking stupid yellow balloons.  It was good to hear people speaking on behalf of Gibraltar and EU nationals living in the UK though, along with British nationals living in Spain.

Anyway, you should have told me you'd be in Manc - could have went for a brew.


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2017)

Ha, I'm there all the time, my mrs lives in Whalley Range - I'll hit you up sometime.

We just missed off being in all the papers too - we were just to the right of this guy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2017)

killer b said:


> Ha, I'm there all the time, my mrs lives in Whalley Range - I'll hit you up sometime.



I'll PM my number.  But please don't hit me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 2, 2017)

I found some old photos of Throbbing Angel a while back.  Probably date back to when I did a charity abseil from the Maths Tower at Manchester Uni.  PM me if you want me to send them - although I'll have to dig them out first...


----------



## sorearm (Oct 17, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I found some old photos of Throbbing Angel a while back.  Probably date back to when I did a charity abseil from the Maths Tower at Manchester Uni.  PM me if you want me to send them - although I'll have to dig them out first...



The maths tower ... now THERE'S some memories


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2017)

sorearm said:


> The maths tower ... now THERE'S some memories



Must have been at least ten years back - possibly more. I've got a picture of me hanging off the roof - and looking like a twat.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 17, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Must have been at least ten years back - possibly more. I've got a picture of me hanging off the roof - and looking like a twat.



It's something like that, seems longer ago .. according to wiki it was demolished in 2005 ...  

Always remember walking past it as an undergrad. My most memorable time being told to clear the area as there was a possible leaper on the top


----------



## mauvais (Oct 17, 2017)

I remember it being demolished - got some decent pictures somewhere. It would have been 2005/6.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2017)

Now that I'm at my PC - here's a photo from November 2005.


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2017)

I dropped into Manchester Art Gallery yesterday, and found the solo show by Waqas Khan that they have on atm very enjoyable - check it out if you're in town. Waqas Khan | Manchester Art Gallery


----------



## moose (Nov 21, 2017)

I like the neon signs for this, might try and nip on on Saturday


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2017)

Do it, it's glorious. The big video installation in the gallery next door is good too, but the Khan show is outstanding.

The standing collection in the Manchester gallery is always worth a look through too - they have some great pre-raphaelites, and the series of Valette paintings they have of Manchester in the fog are gorgeous.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2018)

Some pics from my recent trip
















A trip to Manchester Media City – Marc Riley, Monochrome Set, Blue Peter Garden, and a dodgy lake – in photos


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice pics. Not sure when Manchester Piccadilly had character though. I suppose the previous version had a kind of Life on Mars claustrophobic 70s vibe.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 10, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> Nice pics. Not sure when Manchester Piccadilly had character though. I suppose the previous version had a kind of Life on Mars claustrophobic 70s vibe.



The 60s redevelopment was awful, but the old building looked quite nice.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Some pics from my recent trip


Good stuff, glad you were treated well by our lot too! Although...


> A trip to Manchester Media City


...MediaCity is very much in Salford, not Manchester. It is Greater Manchester, of course.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 10, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> Nice pics. Not sure when Manchester Piccadilly had character though. I suppose the previous version had a kind of Life on Mars claustrophobic 70s vibe.


I don't recall ever thinking of it as having much character. Unlike Central station, which was gorgeous, and had some of the nicest ironwork I've ever seen.
I worked on the transformation from what was Central Station to what became G-Mex. There were miles upon miles of tunnels under the station and spreading out around Manchester. A lot of the tunnels had been filled in but If I'm not mistaken, there were plans to use the tunnels as part of Manchester's planned subway system, which was abandoned in the mid-late 70s and never came to fruition. I don't know why it was never finished but I'll blame Thatcher.


----------



## Patteran (Mar 12, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I don't recall ever thinking of it as having much character. Unlike Central station, which was gorgeous, and had some of the nicest ironwork I've ever seen.
> I worked on the transformation from what was Central Station to what became G-Mex. There were miles upon miles of tunnels under the station and spreading out around Manchester. A lot of the tunnels had been filled in but If I'm not mistaken, there were plans to use the tunnels as part of Manchester's planned subway system, which was abandoned in the mid-late 70s and never came to fruition. I don't know why it was never finished but I'll blame Thatcher.



The proposed Picc Vic tunnel - Picc-Vic tunnel - Wikipedia 
Abandoned in '77 due to high projected costs.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 7, 2018)

Long shot: anyone know a child friendly pub in central Manchester showing the ManC vs Man U game this afternoon?


----------



## killer b (Apr 7, 2018)

I doubt it, the atmosphere of violence round the city centre on a derby day suggests to me that the two things are fairly incompatible...


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 7, 2018)

killer b said:


> I doubt it, the atmosphere of violence round the city centre on a derby day suggests to me that the two things are fairly incompatible...


I think you might be right. Had no joy thus thus far


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2018)

killer b said:


> I doubt it, the atmosphere of violence round the city centre on a derby day suggests to me that the two things are fairly incompatible...



There has just been a crowd of football supporters pass in Ancoats fighting by the sound of, and given the smoke possibly letting off flares.  Dickheads.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 7, 2018)

Winner. The Brotherhood (behind the central Library)  has come up trumps


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2018)

The police seemed to have contained the dickheads, and are releasing them bit by bit.  The helicopter is overhead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2018)

I hate linking to the shitty MEN, but they have a useful summary of events planned that will mark the one year anniversary of the Arena bombing on 22 May.

The events which will take place to mark one year since the Arena bombing


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 16, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hate linking to the shitty MEN, but they have a useful summary of events planned that will mark the one year anniversary of the Arena bombing on 22 May.
> 
> The events which will take place to mark one year since the Arena bombing




Text only version

*The events which will take place to mark one year since the Manchester Arena bombing*
*There are several events taking across Manchester city centre to mark the first anniversary of the terror attack*
Enter your postcode to see news and information near you Community updates, Crime Statistics, Local News & Events and much more...

Tony Walsh performs 'This Is The Place' at the Albert Square vigil
Events will take place across Manchester to mark a year since the most devastating night in the city’s history.

Last year’s terror attack at Manchester Arena killed 22 people, injured many more and left the country in mourning.

As a mark of respect to those who lost their lives in the atrocity, bells will ring out from St Ann’s Church, St Mary’s Catholic Church and the Town Hall at exactly 10.31pm this May 22 - the time of the attack.

The solemn moment will be one of several events to mark the first anniversary of the terror attack.

*Trees of Hope - Saturday May 19 - Sunday May 27*





A map of the Trees of Hope trail (Image: ugc)
In the immediate aftermath of the Arena attack there was a spontaneous outpouring of grief, love and solidarity through the sea of tributes left in St Ann’s Square.

Inspired by this incredible sight, the council has organised the Trees of Hope trail to encourage people who want to leave and share tributes.

The trail is intended to give a focus to people who want to share messages of tribute, solidarity and love.

It will feature 28 beautiful Japanese maple trees - some of which will be nurtured with compost made from the floral tributes left by the public last year.

The trail will run from Victoria Station to St Ann’s Square. Messages can be attached using specially-designed cardboard tags which will be handed out by volunteers between 8am and 8pm every day, and until 11pm on May 22 itself.

Every message will be preserved and kept – alongside tributes left last year – in an archive of the city’s response to the attack.

The trees themselves will remain in the city centre.

Any other tributes which are left in public spaces will be sensitively removed at the end of each day and taken to Wythenshawe Park, where they will remain on display.

Any floral and plant tributes will be recycled once they have reached the end of their lifespans, or replanted elsewhere as appropriate.

*Great Manchester Run - Sunday May 20*




Runners will fall silent for one minute (Image: Joel Goodman)
Competitors will fall silent for one minute ahead of the Great Manchester Run on Sunday as they pay tribute to those killed in the Arena attack.

*There Is A Light - Tuesday May 22 - Saturday May 26*




Flowers in St Ann’s Square following the bomb(Image: Manchester Evening News)
For five-nights, song lyrics will be projected onto the pavements and buildings in St Ann’s Square, including the famous church.

In the wake of the bombing the square became a place for reflection and contemplation as mourners left a sea or flowers, teddies and tributes in memory of those who lost their lives.

Families of the 22 victims, as well as members of the public, have been invited to select lyrics to promote reflection and inspire.

*National Service of Remembrance - Tuesday May 22 from 2pm - 3pm*




Manchester Cathedral
Prince William and the Prime Minister will attend the special service at Manchester Cathedral on the afternoon of May 22.

During the service there will be a national minute’s silence at 2.30pm including across all government buildings.

The invitation-only event has been arranged for the families of those who lost their lives, first responders and civic leaders.

However members of the public will be able to watch the hour-long service on a big screen in nearby Cathedral Gardens. It will also be screened at York Minster, Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral and Glasgow Cathedral.

*Manchester Together - With One Voice - from 7pm to 9pm in Albert Square*




Manchester Survivors Choir, formed from parents and children who were at Manchester Arena on the night of the May 22 2017 bomb
Parents and children who were at Manchester Arena on the night of last year’s bombing will take centre stage this anniversary event.

The Manchester Survivors Choir - made up mostly of parents and children - will sing at the Manchester Together - One Voice event on the evening of May 22.

Thousands of people are expected to join the mass singalong in what will no doubt be an incredibly emotional event.

More than 80 choirs will unite in solidarity and remembrance for the event. They will be led by Dan McDwyer, the choirmaster who directed Parrs Wood High School in Didsbury in their moving tribute at the One Love Manchester concert.

Parrs Wood High School’s Harmony Group and Bee Vocal - the Manchester mental health choir composed of people who have experienced mental health issues and have come together to share the healing power of music - will be amongst those performing.

A City United choir, combining Manchester City FC’s Community Choir and Manchester United Foundation Youth Choir, will also attend along with a group formed by emergency services staff from the North West Ambulance Service, Greater Manchester Police male voice, Greater Manchester Fire and Rescue Service and Cheshire Fire and Rescue Service choirs.

*Read More*
*Manchester Arena attack anniversary*




Prince William to attend service



Trees of Hope tribute - get involved



Mass singalong planned



How city will mark first anniversary
There will also be a performance from Manchester Lesbian and Gay Chorus and AMC gospel choir. While schoolchildren from Hazel Grove High School, Levenshulme High School, Newman College, Ringway Choir, St Catherine’s RC School, The Keys Federation, Trinity C of E High School and Wardle Voices will sing too.

Ariana Grande’s lyrics are on the bill with her song One Last Time. While Elbow’s One Day Like This, Oasis’ Don’t Look Back in Anger and Never Forget by Take That will also be performed.

The event will start from 7pm with video messages before a short civic introduction. The choral performance will get underway at 7.30pm, with the mass singalong finale between 8.30pm and 9.30pm. Anyone wishing to attend are being advised to arrive early as the event is expected to be very busy.

The singalong will be broadcast live on BBC Radio Manchester and Key 103 and will also be shown live on the big screen in the Piazza at MediaCityUK and played over the PA systems at Manchester Airport.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2018)

The cathedral will be open from 6pm to the public.

Commemorating one year since the 22 May 2017 terror attack - Manchester Cathedral


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2018)

Manchester City Council have pages on the events planned.

Manchester Together - Music and lyric events will mark 22 May anniversary | Manchester City Council

Manchester Together | Manchester City Council


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 11, 2018)

Bit of a long shot but does anyone know of a spare room in a houseshare that's going? I had something sorted with a friend of a friend but it's fallen through. 

I'm moving to Manchester on 23rd June to find a place, got a week before I start my new job to find something. I'm hoping that's enough time but it's kinda cutting it a bit fine!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry, I don't know of anyone who has a spare room.  Hope you get something sorted out.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 13, 2018)

What is Manchester? One man's mission to photograph a city's essence - sounds like a worthwhile project


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> What is Manchester? One man's mission to photograph a city's essence - sounds like a worthwhile project



That's interesting.  

I'm planning walk every street of the city centre taking photos over the next few weeks. I've got tons of photos of town already but want to cover the lot to create a snapshot in time.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 14, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> I'm planning walk every street of the city centre taking photos over the next few weeks. I've got tons of photos of town already but want to cover the lot to create a snapshot in time.


I recommend following Morag from the Loiterers Resistance Movement on Twitter. She does monthly walks and stuff. Dr Morag Rose (@thelrm) on Twitter


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2018)

Events to commemorate the 199th anniversary of the Peterloo Massacre taking place this week.  Tomorrow is the anniversary proper, but there is an event this Sunday at GMEX that I might go along to.

Campaign Events for The Peterloo Massacre Memorial Camapaign


----------



## N_igma (Sep 10, 2018)

Manchester has its latest Urbanite...Me!!!

Doesn’t seem to be much acivity on this thread though


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2018)

Have a read of this while you wait.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2018)

N_igma said:


> Manchester has its latest Urbanite...Me!!!
> 
> Doesn’t seem to be much acivity on this thread though


Ace! I've got a few busy weeks but once I'm free, happy to meet up and show you round if you're not familiar with the place.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 10, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Have a read of this while you wait.



Thanks that might actually come in handy for me.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Ace! I've got a few busy weeks but once I'm free, happy to meet up and show you round if you're not familiar with the place.



Awesome dude I’ll throw you a PM when I’ve settled down.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 10, 2018)

N_igma said:


> Manchester has its latest Urbanite...Me!!!
> 
> Doesn’t seem to be much acivity on this thread though



I've just moved up here as well, whereabouts you living?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 10, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I've just moved up here as well, whereabouts you living?



Whalley Range South Manchester doing my PGCE at the met so close to it whereabouts are you?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome to Manchester N_igma and Threshers_Flail - we normally do winter drinks in November in the Castle, Oldham Street, so your both welcome to come along.  

Happy to show you around too.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 10, 2018)

Cool I’ll be there thanks for the offers of supports.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2018)

N_igma said:


> Whalley Range South Manchester doing my PGCE at the met so close to it whereabouts are you?


My mrs lives in Whalley Range, _and_ works in the education dept at MMU. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 10, 2018)

N_igma said:


> Whalley Range South Manchester doing my PGCE at the met so close to it whereabouts are you?



Moss Side, basically neighbours! Could meet at Alexandra Park feed the ducks or something.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 10, 2018)

killer b said:


> My mrs lives in Whalley Range, _and_ works in the education dept at MMU. Where abouts are you?



Ooh spooky I’m on Withington Road


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 11, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Moss Side, basically neighbours! Could meet at Alexandra Park feed the ducks or something.


There's
Coffee Cranks café in Alexandra Park if you fancied coffee and cake or a bite to eat. 

Coffee Cranks Cafe


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 11, 2018)

How's your photography project coming along farmerbarleymow ?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm in Hulme. *waves* What are your interests? Can try and point you in the direction of venues, organisations, activities and events if you say what sort of stuff you're into.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> How's your photography project coming along farmerbarleymow ?



Erm, it sort of stalled when it got too hot to venture out.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Erm, it sort of stalled when it got too hot to venture out.


What's the idea? I'd like to put some time back into photography, but too much on and haven't had any motivation of late.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2018)

mauvais said:


> What's the idea? I'd like to put some time back into photography, but too much on and haven't had any motivation of late.



I want to take a snapshot of the city centre so I had a record of thousands of images of what it looks like now.  That depends on being able to walk for many miles plodding the streets and the awful summer put paid to that.   
.
I've got many thousands of photos already, but they're taken sporadically as and when I've had free time - so I wanted to blitz it in a couple of months.

Next year perhaps...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 2, 2018)

Where's the best place in Manchester for charity shops? Just after some clothes and general knick knacks.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello Mancastrians. I have re-joined your dirty lot this side of the Pennines.


N_igma said:


> Whalley Range South Manchester doing my PGCE at the met so close to it whereabouts are you?


I'm not far from you. Whalley Range, too. Near Jam St Cafe


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2018)

What's with all you filthy southerners? And shouldn't one refer to WR as Chorlton Borders?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 2, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Where's the best place in Manchester for charity shops? Just after some clothes and general knick knacks.


Manchester's one big charity shop mate. Especially now Fez909 is back there


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2018)

mauvais said:


> What's with all you filthy southerners? And shouldn't one refer to WR as Chorlton Borders?


I heard the latest Estate Agent term is Chorley Range or Whorlton.

Also, this is the filthy south to me


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 2, 2018)

mauvais said:


> What's with all you filthy southerners? And shouldn't one refer to WR as Chorlton Borders?


Cum Hardy Valley


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2018)

Someone should come and try living in North Manchester like a real northern. We've got a universally popular mural of Mark E Smith


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 2, 2018)

Whalley Range was once a big prostitute area .Ask David Pleat.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Someone should come and try living in North Manchester like a real northern. We've got a universally popular mural of Mark E Smith


I've been asked to DJ 'round your way actually. Will give you a shout if/when it happens if you fancy a beer or two.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Where's the best place in Manchester for charity shops? Just after some clothes and general knick knacks.


There's a decent run of them in chorlton, on wilbraham road near morrisons. 4 or 5 within a short walk, then another on the left if you head up towards the cemetery at the four banks.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

Welcome to South manchester fez.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> There's a decent run of them in chorlton, on wilbraham road near morrisons. 4 or 5 within a short walk, then another on the left if you head up towards the cemetery at the four banks.



Ta! That's my Saturday afternoon sorted then.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Ta! That's my Saturday afternoon sorted then.


The Lighthouse on Barlow Moor Road, and the Age Concern on Wilbraham Road are the best IMO - proper old school charity shops with low prices and loads of crap to rummage through. The others are all good too though. 

You can also go to King Bee for some records while you're there too.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> King Bee


Is that actually any good?

All the time I lived in Chorlton before, and I never went....


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah, it's great. They know what their stuff is worth so there's not many bargains, but they have some really good records there.


----------



## Patteran (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> There's a decent run of them in chorlton, on wilbraham road near morrisons. 4 or 5 within a short walk, then another on the left if you head up towards the cemetery at the four banks.



Any excuse to repost this - Sister Rosetta Tharp performing at the defunct Chorlton station now buried under Morrisons carpark. (My uncle's still got his ticket stubs from seeing her later that night in town).


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2018)

Patteran said:


> now buried under Morrisons carpark


Is it not where the Met stop is now? I always assumed the Met tracks were laid over the old train tracks...


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

I had a nose around morrisons carpark the other week, hoping to find some echo of this glorious event. Sadly, nothing.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Is it not where the Met stop is now? I always assumed the Met tracks were laid over the old train tracks...


pretty much - details here: Disused Stations: Chorlton-cum-Hardy Station


----------



## Patteran (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> pretty much - details here: Disused Stations: Chorlton-cum-Hardy Station



You may well be right, I thought it was filmed at the old Alexandra Park/Wilbraham Rd station. (It was posted more in the spirit of 'here's something nice about chorlton that newcomers might not know' rather than 'i am an expert in disused railway stations'.)


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

The Morrisons Carpark backs onto the Metrolink stop, which is substantially smaller than the old station, so it's a little from column a, a little from column b.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> The Lighthouse on Barlow Moor Road, and the Age Concern on Wilbraham Road are the best IMO - proper old school charity shops with low prices and loads of crap to rummage through. The others are all good too though.
> 
> You can also go to King Bee for some records while you're there too.


I used to play football with the owner Les years ago.


----------



## binka (Oct 4, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Where's the best place in Manchester for charity shops? Just after some clothes and general knick knacks.


Chorlton does have a lot of charity shops but if also has a lot of people who shop in charity shops. My advice is get on the tram to Altrincham and Hale, that's where the real money lives and they might give to charity shops but they wouldn't shop there


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2018)

I've only done Altrincham chazzers once, but wasn't impressed tbh. can't vouch for Hale, but I've never found charity shops that bountiful in well off areas - or where they do have good stuff it's vintage store prices.

Tell you what, it isn't a charity shop but I've done very well in that thrift store on Picadilly Gardens, in that row of shops under the brutalist hotel. They import loads of clothes from the states I think - there's always lots of american clothes in there anyway.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I heard the latest Estate Agent term is Chorley Range or Whorlton.
> 
> Also, this is the filthy south to me


Chorlton and the Whalleys.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2018)

binka said:


> Chorlton does have a lot of charity shops but if also has a lot of people who shop in charity shops. My advice is get on the tram to Altrincham and Hale, that's where the real money lives and they might give to charity shops but they wouldn't shop there



Good shout that, bit of a bike ride to Altrincham though. 

Heard quite a few people calling Altrincham and Levenshulme, "Alty" and "Levy." Sounds wanky as fuck.


----------



## binka (Oct 4, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Good shout that, bit of a bike ride to Altrincham though.
> 
> Heard quite a few people calling Altrincham and Levenshulme, "Alty" and "Levy." Sounds wanky as fuck.


It is quite a way on a bike, luckily if you go down the canal path there's The Bridge Inn just as you get to Sale where you can stop off for some light refreshments


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Good shout that, bit of a bike ride to Altrincham though.
> 
> Heard quite a few people calling Altrincham and Levenshulme, "Alty" and "Levy." Sounds wanky as fuck.


The lass I work with is from Altrincham, and she calls it Alty.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2018)

What else would you call them? Doesn't sound that wanky to me.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2018)

Ah right. The people who I've heard saying it aren't from Manchester so maybe that's why I think it sounds a bit cutesy.


----------



## Patteran (Oct 4, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Good shout that, bit of a bike ride to Altrincham though.
> 
> Heard quite a few people calling Altrincham and Levenshulme, "Alty" and "Levy." Sounds wanky as fuck.



Alty & Levy are standard Mcr school slang. Sounds a bit daft when you're a grown up, but it's authentic enough. Abbreviation suited old-fashioned graffiti that had to be carved into desks & train doors with a compass. 'Manny' sounds odd to me, but the youngsters are all over it currently.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 5, 2018)

Patteran said:


> Alty & Levy are standard Mcr school slang. Sounds a bit daft when you're a grown up, but it's authentic enough. Abbreviation suited old-fashioned graffiti that had to be carved into desks & train doors with a compass. 'Manny' sounds odd to me, but the youngsters are all over it currently.



Yeah not wise knocking the local slang when I've just moved here.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 11, 2018)

Got a free ticket for Virginia Wing this Saturday at Yes in Manchester if anyone fancies it, pm me and I'll forward you the ticket.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 12, 2018)

Odd random query today, while walking down Tib Street.  A short-ish chap asks me if I know where 'Brass Hat' is.  I said no, because I'd never heard of.  He then elaborated and said it was 'the shagging place' while doing that fist pump thing with both arms by his side, presumably to simulate thrusting.  

I was quite perturbed that he thought I would know where the local knocking shop was.


----------



## handy1 (Oct 13, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Odd random query today, while walking down Tib Street.  A short-ish chap asks me if I know where 'Brass Hat' is.  I said no, because I'd never heard of.  He then elaborated and said it was 'the shagging place' while doing that fist pump thing with both arms by his side, presumably to simulate thrusting.
> 
> I was quite perturbed that he thought I would know where the local knocking shop was.


Why do you mention his height? At 5'6" i find this offensive. OK it was me


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2018)

handy1 said:


> Why do you mention his height? At 5'6" i find this offensive. OK it was me



Hope you found 'the shagging place'


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2018)

anyone else going to this Red October conference on Saturday?


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

Some Manc pics 























The street art, posters and stickers of Manchester – in photos, Dec 2018


----------



## mauvais (Dec 26, 2018)

Richard Goodall Gallery is closing, NQ rents have pushed them out


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Richard Goodall Gallery is closing, NQ rents have pushed them out



Walked past that tons of times but never ventured in.  Always assumed it was more a shop so you'd get the hard sell if you just went to have a look at stuff.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 26, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Walked past that tons of times but never ventured in.  Always assumed it was more a shop so you'd get the hard sell if you just went to have a look at stuff.


Nope, you were free to browse unimpeded, no pressure. We bought a few things.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Nope, you were free to browse unimpeded, no pressure. We bought a few things.



Nah, places like that put me on edge.  Give me impersonal institutions any day of the week.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 26, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nah, places like that put me on edge.  Give me impersonal institutions any day of the week.


It was just people sat at a sales desk and either posters in racks or art on the wall. Framer downstairs. No hassle at all. Hopefully they set up somewhere else.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2019)

The gasometers in Salford have been demolished - that's a shame, I remember looking out of an old flat and seeing them at dawn many a time.






Salford gasworks vanish from skyline after 100 years


----------



## UnicornElf (Mar 18, 2019)

*The fire service was called out to 48 floods - and one Manchester river peaked at its highest level on record*

The fire service was called out to 48 floods - and one Manchester river peaked at its highest level on record


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 18, 2019)

UnicornElf said:


> *The fire service was called out to 48 floods - and one Manchester river peaked at its highest level on record*
> 
> The fire service was called out to 48 floods - and one Manchester river peaked at its highest level on record



Passed over the Irk today and it was quite frisky.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 28, 2019)

With the Frank Sidebottom film screening from this Friday there's a great exhibition of Frank stuff at Manchester Central library. It's not huge but I spent a few hours there this morning and there's many hours of video to see so I'll definitely be going back. It's on til end of April.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2019)

Another day in Manchester...

Walked past this area all taped off by the police on Wednesday, and wondered what was going on.  Assumed someone had been killed, but it turns out some bloke was attacking a car with an axe.  






Man with an AXE starts attacking another man's car in Manchester city centre


----------



## mauvais (Apr 5, 2019)

I often feel like doing that, but it wasn't me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I often feel like doing that, but it wasn't me.



You need to account for your whereabouts.  

But who carries an axe in their car?  It seems a bit odd.


----------



## Patteran (Apr 6, 2019)

'An assemblage of queer contrivances'.

People may or may not know that the Grand National started out in Heaton Park, ran there for the the first 12 years before moving to Aintree. There's a short piece here about the origins that contains a great contemporary quote. The organisers & landowners wanted to keep the working classes away from the event after a rowdy first year, so declared that for the second year admission would only be for those arriving on horseback or in carriages. Which led to the masses turning up “in such an assemblage of queer contrivances in the form of vehicles that the officials endeavoured to solve the problem as to what constituted a carriage.”


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2019)

Patteran said:


> 'An assemblage of queer contrivances'.
> 
> People may or may not know that the Grand National started out in Heaton Park, ran there for the the first 12 years before moving to Aintree. There's a short piece here about the origins that contains a great contemporary quote. The organisers & landowners wanted to keep the working classes away from the event after a rowdy first year, so declared that for the second year admission would only be for those arriving on horseback or in carriages. Which led to the masses turning up “in such an assemblage of queer contrivances in the form of vehicles that the officials endeavoured to solve the problem as to what constituted a carriage.”



I didn't know that - that's interesting.  Not been to Heaton Park for years - nice place to wander around.


----------



## Patteran (Apr 7, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I didn't know that - that's interesting.  Not been to Heaton Park for years - nice place to wander around.



Yeah, there's a history of racecourses in Salford (& Prestwich/Heaton was originally Salford). Big one at Kersal Moor, another at New Barnes that became Salford docks then Media City, & most recently Castle Irwell, which only closed in the early 60s. I only knew them by their associated pubs - the Paddock on Cross Lane & the Racecourse Hotel on Littleton Road. Pattern of shrinking public & leisure spaces - commons to racecourses to football & rugby grounds, all now getting replaced with housing. Moor Lane & Gigg Lane will be next. Giddy up.

ETA - contemporary painting of the 1835 pre-Grand National races at Heaton Park.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 7, 2019)

The Racecourse Hotel has had about three extensive refurbishment jobs while I've been up there. Had a pint in there once on a TfGM walk, was pretty interesting inside, a bar in the centre you can go all the way around.


----------



## Patteran (Apr 8, 2019)

mauvais said:


> The Racecourse Hotel has had about three extensive refurbishment jobs while I've been up there. Had a pint in there once on a TfGM walk, was pretty interesting inside, a bar in the centre you can go all the way around.



Think it's finally succumbed & shut its doors, last time I went past it was boarded up. The FA pitches up the road are a good facility - I was involved with a solidarity-based football tournament there a couple of times - & the social club has been central to the Salford music festival organised by Mark Smith's pal Ed Blaney, but it was never our part of Salford. There was a perceived historic anti-Irish hostility at that end of Littleton Rd that I got from my dad - never cross Cromwell Bridge. All changed now, I'm sure. Inherited geographies that used to stop us getting into mither & now just stop us dying of boredom.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Another day in Manchester...
> 
> Walked past this area all taped off by the police on Wednesday, and wondered what was going on.  Assumed someone had been killed, but it turns out some bloke was attacking a car with an axe.
> 
> ...



This is what happens whe you fuck a stranger in the ass!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> This is what happens whe you fuck a stranger in the ass!


That would have been quite an achievement given I thought both were sat in their cars.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Think it's finally succumbed & shut its doors, last time I went past it was boarded up. The FA pitches up the road are a good facility - I was involved with a solidarity-based football tournament there a couple of times - & the social club has been central to the Salford music festival organised by Mark Smith's pal Ed Blaney, but it was never our part of Salford. There was a perceived historic anti-Irish hostility at that end of Littleton Rd that I got from my dad - never cross Cromwell Bridge. All changed now, I'm sure. Inherited geographies that used to stop us getting into mither & now just stop us dying of boredom.


IIRC it's Sam Smiths which makes it immune from normal business logic or economics or modern life. Last I saw, not so long ago, it had restoration specialists (it's listed) working on it, definitely closed, but this isn't the first time this has happened in recent years. I've no idea if it's going to open again this time though.

See e.g. The Racecourse Hotel, Salford, pub, restoration, exterior, replacement of all oak, commercial building renovation project but again I don't know which of the many closures that refers to.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That would have been quite an achievement given I thought both were sat in their cars.


----------



## Patteran (Apr 8, 2019)

mauvais said:


> IIRC it's Sam Smiths which makes it immune from normal business logic or economics or modern life. Last I saw, not so long ago, it had restoration specialists (it's listed) working on it, definitely closed, but this isn't the first time this has happened in recent years. I've no idea if it's going to open again this time though.
> 
> See e.g. The Racecourse Hotel, Salford, pub, restoration, exterior, replacement of all oak, commercial building renovation project but again I don't know which of the many closures that refers to.



There you go - Sam Smith's - no Guinness. Soft bigotry.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2019)

Elder daughter is in Manchester for a work training thing. She wants to know if a curry house called This & That is any good.  Anyone know?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 24, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Elder daughter is in Manchester for a work training thing. She wants to know if a curry house called This & That is any good.  Anyone know?



Yeah it's really good - cheap canteen style with plenty of veggie/vegan options. Closes early though!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 24, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Elder daughter is in Manchester for a work training thing. She wants to know if a curry house called This & That is any good.  Anyone know?


It's a Manchester institution, as is the 'rice and three' it serves. It's a basic canteen, cheap and cheerful, somewhere you'd go for a quick lunch, not for an occasion.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 24, 2019)

If it's too late for This n That and she wants cheap and cheerful curry Cafe Marhaba is my current favourite. Not too far away, just off Picadilly.


----------



## Grace Johnson (May 1, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Elder daughter is in Manchester for a work training thing. She wants to know if a curry house called This & That is any good.  Anyone know?



Yeah it really is for the money. There is plenty of similar places for a similar price around there too. You get a plate of three curries and rice for about a fiver. The menu changes daily and its all traditional food. Have not had a bad meal there tbh


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 1, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Elder daughter is in Manchester for a work training thing. She wants to know if a curry house called This & That is any good.  Anyone know?


Yes, it's good. And cheap. But closes early. If she's looking for somewhere to eat in the evening, Bundobust and Indian Tiffin Room are both popular and well-reviewed. Not as cheap as This'n'That though.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 2, 2019)

On the subject of Manchester curry cafes, what's Hunters BBQ like these days? It used to be great for lunch - rice & three, really friendly staff - but looking at reviews it looks crap now. I've not lived in Manchester for six years, but don't want to get bitten on return visits.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2019)

I'm off to see the Da Vinci exhibition this weekend, and noticed the gallery have an exhibition for the 200th aniversary of Peterlooo, starting on 27 May through to September.  Looks like it might be interesting.

Get Together and Get Things Done | Manchester Art Gallery

eta - created a separate thread for Peterloo stuff.


----------



## mauvais (May 3, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm off to see the Da Vinci exhibition this weekend


I went last weekend. Don't let me put you off but I was slightly underwhelmed, probably just not my cup of tea. 30 people at a time, so a queue, although not too bad. The drawings are all medical. They're historically interesting but not in themselves that captivating, IMO.

The Nordic design exhibition at the top was cool. Kind of like a fancy IKEA where you can't buy anything.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I went last weekend. Don't let me put you off but I was slightly underwhelmed, probably just not my cup of tea. 30 people at a time, so a queue, although not too bad. The drawings are all medical. They're historically interesting but not in themselves that captivating, IMO.
> 
> The Nordic design exhibition at the top was cool. Kind of like a fancy IKEA where you can't buy anything.



Yeah, I never get my hopes up about exhibitions.  Worth having a look though, and the gallery is always a nice place to spend an hour or so.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 19, 2019)

This is a nice set of photos - a bloke with a camera taking pictures of the Eccles area in the 1960s.












These amazing images were forgotten for 50 years - is your mum in one of them?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2019)

Manchester Museum is putting an elephant skeleton on the concourse at Manchester Piccadilly. They were building it this morning.  Much better than the usual stalls promoting commercial tat. 

Elephants are lovely.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2019)

Heads up for anyone planning to come here over the next few weeks that it's Manchester International Festival. Personally I haven't bought tickets to anything this year although would've liked to see the Nico thing with Maxine Peake.

There's loads of free stuff on in festival (Albert) square anyway and elsewhere, Whitworth gallery etc.

Festival Square – Manchester International Festival

Fill programme here:

Shows Archive – Manchester International Festival


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 25, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Elder daughter is in Manchester for a work training thing. She wants to know if a curry house called This & That is any good.  Anyone know?



Its slop


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2019)

Can Manchester peeps share this on their SM please?

Appeal for mourners to attend the funeral of an RAF veteran aged 100


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Can Manchester peeps share this on their SM please?
> 
> Appeal for mourners to attend the funeral of an RAF veteran aged 100


Read about him yesterday.   It's a shame they have organised the funeral mid-week - a weekend would be much better for turnout.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 10, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Can Manchester peeps share this on their SM please?
> 
> Appeal for mourners to attend the funeral of an RAF veteran aged 100


He got a good send off.  

Hundreds answered an appeal to honour a 'forgotten' RAF veteran


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 14, 2019)

London got bumped for Manchester for Xmas shopping & general bimbling about as train tickets were too spendy.

I have been to Manc a few times but I don’t really know it. We are seeking pubs, veggie food, record shops, trinkets, art and of course Xmas market!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 14, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> London got bumped for Manchester for Xmas shopping & general bimbling about as train tickets were too spendy.
> 
> I have been to Manc a few times but I don’t really know it. We are seeking pubs, veggie food, record shops, trinkets, art and of course Xmas market!



paging farmerbarleymow


----------



## killer b (Oct 14, 2019)

Oldham Street should cover a lot of those things: you can drink in The Castle, buy trinkets from Magma, Aflecks Palace and Fred Aldous, records from Picadilly Records and the Vinyl Exchange (I think there's record stalls in Aflecks too). Manchester Craft and Design Centre is just round the corner too. I'm sure there's good veggie food round there but I can't remember where atm.

Avoid the christmas markets though, they're shite.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> paging farmerbarleymow


killer b has pretty much covered it, but happy to show moonsi til  directions on the day if needed.

eta - I added the completely wrong user name.


----------



## Patteran (Oct 15, 2019)

I'd add the Arndale Food Market to killer b 's list - plenty of veggie & vegan choices, & the option of a cheap accompanying pint from the Micro Bar.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 6, 2019)

On train to Manchester now. 
Thanks for info.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 7, 2019)

Very much thanks for info, we headed to Oldham St & there we stayed for a while. Did drinks in The Freemount, -Abel Heywood & The Castle. Had lunch at Earths Kitchen. 

should have planned dinner better as couldn’t get a table for 40 mins at a Indian Street food place near the station & the city was getting busier with Xmas party folk. We ended up with nice enough pizza.

It was my friends first Manc mooch about - he had only been for gigs before. Never thought I would hear him say he didn’t want to go into a record shop when we saw one on walk back to station - he had been in a fair few!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 28, 2020)

Anyone know any good wild swimming spots near Manchester? Not got a car but a bike and don't mind cycling 20 odd miles to find a decent spot.


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone know any good wild swimming spots near Manchester? Not got a car but a bike and don't mind cycling 20 odd miles to find a decent spot.


it's not that wild, but there's swimming in one of the Salford quays. Nearest place I know otherwise is Todmorden which is probably a bit too far to cycle


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2020)

ooh, there's the 'secret lake' in levenshulme: 









						The Secret Lake · Nelstrop Rd N, Levenshulme, Stockport, Manchester M19 3WH
					

★★★★☆ · Park and Garden




					www.google.com


----------



## Part 2 (May 28, 2020)

Yea loads of people swim by the Beefeater pub in Salford Quays. Not sure it'll be going down too well currently though.

Sale Water Park recently re-opened so not sure how busy it might be there.


----------



## Jay Park (May 28, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Yea loads of people swim by the Beefeater pub in Salford Quays. Not sure it'll be going down too well currently though.
> 
> Sale Water Park recently re-opened so not sure how busy it might be there.



We used to jump of the bridge into the water, my cousin landed on one of his nuts once


----------



## Jay Park (May 28, 2020)

Patteran said:


> Alty & Levy are standard Mcr school slang. Sounds a bit daft when you're a grown up, but it's authentic enough. Abbreviation suited old-fashioned graffiti that had to be carved into desks & train doors with a compass. 'Manny' sounds odd to me, but the youngsters are all over it currently.


----------



## Jay Park (May 28, 2020)

Patteran said:


> Yeah, there's a history of racecourses in Salford (& Prestwich/Heaton was originally Salford). Big one at Kersal Moor, another at New Barnes that became Salford docks then Media City, & most recently Castle Irwell, which only closed in the early 60s. I only knew them by their associated pubs - the Paddock on Cross Lane & the Racecourse Hotel on Littleton Road. Pattern of shrinking public & leisure spaces - commons to racecourses to football & rugby grounds, all now getting replaced with housing. Moor Lane & Gigg Lane will be next. Giddy up.
> 
> ETA - contemporary painting of the 1835 pre-Grand National races at Heaton Park.
> 
> View attachment 166909



What they doing? Building on the moors (Moor Lane) ?


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2020)

killer b said:


> ooh, there's the 'secret lake' in levenshulme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to my son about that on Monday night , I never knew about it but he's been going there a lot recently. There also Red Rocks in Cheadle which has been popular with kids for swimming for decades.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> ooh, there's the 'secret lake' in levenshulme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I used to live in Lev until recently, wouldn't swim in the secret lake though!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 18, 2020)

An interesting looking book about the Northern Quarter.



			https://historicengland.org.uk/images-books/publications/manchesters-northern-quarter/manchesters-northern-quarter/
		


Intererestingly, the Castle and the City pubs in the area were once houses, converted into pubs after rental income declined following the decline of the domestic weaving industry in the first half of the 19th century.  Makes sense - the layout is very much like a house.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2020)

Great news








						Manchester music venues Gorilla and the Deaf Institute saved from administration
					

New buyer Tokyo Industries promises to ‘keep old normal alive for when we all get through this’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 23, 2020)

Sad and disturbing:

Manchester's George Floyd mural defaced with racial slur in Northern Quarter


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 23, 2020)

Jay Park said:


>




Ye man get buzzing. I wish I was 15 again so I could think this music wasn't absolute shite.

It's the ABC of the northern music scene.


----------



## Jay Park (Jul 23, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Ye man get buzzing. I wish I was 15 again so I could think this music wasn't absolute shite.
> 
> It's the ABC of the northern music scene.



yeah it is pants innit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 23, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Sad and disturbing:
> 
> Manchester's George Floyd mural defaced with racial slur in Northern Quarter


Hope they catch whoever did it on CCTV.  There must be plenty of cameras in that area I'd guess.

eta - it's been fixed.









						Artist repairs George Floyd mural after it was daubed with racist graffiti
					

The mural sits in the heart of Manchester’s Northern Quarter




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2020)

Here is the footage of the scumbag who defaced the mural - the article is right that he has quite a distinctive gait so hope that will help him being caught.









						Caught on camera, the masked vandal who defaced George Floyd mural in Manchester
					

The M.E.N. has learned he tried to attack the same mural two days earlier and sprayed the same word on a nearby wall moments later




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## souljacker (Jul 30, 2020)

I shall be in Manc next week, staying in mediacity. Anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 30, 2020)

Under normal circumstances I probably would, but I'm still an isolation hermit.

Are you already familiar with Salford/Manc & MediaCity?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 30, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Under normal circumstances I probably would, but I'm still an isolation hermit.
> 
> Are you already familiar with Salford/Manc & MediaCity?



I went to manc a lot in 1991-1994. Has it changed much?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I went to manc a lot in 1991-1994. Has it changed much?


I used to work in the Quays and remember walking on the area where media city is and the old infrastructure was still there, trainlines an all.  Shame they built on it really - it had a desolate grandeur.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 30, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I went to manc a lot in 1991-1994. Has it changed much?




"MediaCity", 1992. Should have kept the cranes IMO. Glasgow did 'old docks' better.

I (used to?) work there but I've not been since, I don't know, March, so I don't know what state everything is in. There is stuff in MCUK like restaurants but not a huge amount. The tram to Manchester is a winding journey that takes about 25 mins.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 30, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I (used to?) work there but I've not been since, I don't know, March, so I don't know what state everything is in. There is stuff in MCUK like restaurants but not a huge amount. The tram to Manchester is a winding journey that takes about 25 mins.



My customer told me most of the bars and restaurants have re-opened. In normal times, I'd probably head into the city and see if I can find some live music or a bar with some tunes but in the new normal, I suspect I'll have a meal and a beer at the nearest half decent place that is open. :-(


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2020)

Cheers mauvais - I remember it a bit like that in the mid-90s with plenty of empty land.  It was lovely and it's been ruined since.  Industrial desolation is a good thing in my view.  The BBC has ruined it.  

Is that the Hulme Crescents in the top of the picture above Pomona?  moose


----------



## mauvais (Jul 30, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Cheers mauvais - I remember it like that in the mid-90s with plenty of empty land.  It was lovely and it's been ruined since.  Industrial desolation is a good thing in my view.


It's alright, when we all jib the offices it'll all go back to Pomona style wasteland and you can get chased through the desolate rubble by a Peelcop on a Segway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2020)

mauvais said:


> you can get chased through the desolate rubble by a Peelcop on a Segway.


Push them in the canal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2020)

I used to wander down at dinnertime to explore the empty bits of the quays at the time - I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Nice and bleak and often wet and windswept.

Think my grandad worked there at some point when it was proper docks too.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 30, 2020)

souljacker said:


> My customer told me most of the bars and restaurants have re-opened. In normal times, I'd probably head into the city and see if I can find some live music or a bar with some tunes but in the new normal, I suspect I'll have a meal and a beer at the nearest half decent place that is open. :-(


If it's open/alive, Craft Brew by the Lowry is the best place for a pint and a sandwich. Dockyard is OK as a pub but the food ain't up to much. Restaurant-wise maybe Shoku was meant to be good but may not have survived. There's a Wagamama, Prezzo, Botanist etc as the usal suspects.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2020)

mauvais said:


> If it's open/alive, Craft Brew by the Lowry is the best place for a pint and a sandwich. Dockyard is OK as a pub but the food ain't up to much. Restaurant-wise maybe Shoku was meant to be good but may not have survived. There's a Wagamama, Prezzo, Botanist etc as the usal suspects.


I was young and deeply irresponsible when I worked there.  We went to the pubs on Friday dinner after the Lowry bit had been developed, either stumbled back to work four pints in or rang to ask for the afternoon off.  Often got chucked out of pubs for passing out.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 30, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Cheers mauvais
> 
> Is that the Hulme Crescents in the top of the picture above Pomona?  moose



Yea Robert Adam, with some of the seven sisters to the right and ST Georges to the left.


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2020)

Where even is Greater Manchester? Someone might need to clarify to us Greater Manchester residents that we do actually live in GM for this new lockdown. Here's why. Altrincham, Hale and Bowdon think they're in Cheshire. They're not anymore, they're in Trafford, but are heavily in denial and often driving large Range Rovers and erecting obscene gates (that defeat the object of them living in any beautiful scenery as they can't see it) to ensure people think they're definitely Cheshire. There's a whole load of "Cheshire influencers" in Altrincham and Stockport getting a reality check tonight as to what county they're in. Sale also claims to be in Cheshire but that's just whack. Trafford is home to the Lancashire Cricket Ground, even though it's now geographically closer to Cheshire and definitely not in Lancashire. Stockport kind of thinks it's Cheshire (and in fairness, Hazel Grove and Bramhall are pretty posh). Marple used to be part of Glossop which is actually Derbyshire although Marple was at one point in time, Cheshire. It's now Greater Manchester with a Stockport postcode but kind of still looks a bit Derbyshire-ish and calls itself Cheshire. It's near a whole load of villages filled with people that have no idea where they are and who all look strikingly similar Anyway, over to Wigan, you have Standish - the semi-posh part of Wigan. The top of Standish borders Chorley which actually is genuinely Lancashire. Head across to West Lancs or is it Merseyside? Basically it all starts to sound a bit Scouse as you go towards Skelmersdale. In fact, where the hell does Skelmersdale even fall? Mind you, no one goes to Skem anyway, it's just a sign on the M58). Ah, Bolton. Another proud Lancastrian sat confused in Greater Manchester's sprawl (at least residents of Horwich have Rivington close by for outdoor exercise, which while extremely popular with doggers from across the North West - avoid twilight jogs by the way, is technically Chorley so is in proper Lancashire). Bury, Rochdale and Oldham think they're in Lancashire still (although some parts of Rochdale and Oldham used to be in West Yorkshire and remain confused as to where the border is - somewhere in Saddleworth apparently, maybe near where they built a motorway around some poor farmer's house, or maybe Oldham Mumps wherever that is - you may have seen it on a tram, it's a place not a disease). Many in these towns also drive Range Rovers, although they're best avoided as they tend to be drug dealers and career criminals (there are drug dealers in Cheshire too, but they're posher). This particularly applies to Prestwich, a generally popular area in....well, it's close to the city centre and Salford but calls itself Bury. It's Greater Manchester nonetheless. Now to my old friend Salford. Salford stands alone as a city in a city - is it even "proparrr Manc R kid?" Media City isn't in Manchester really. It's in Salford. But that's Greater Manchester apparently, even though it's a whole separate city with a separate council and pretty pink bins. You'll also find plenty of Range Rovers and huge houses in Worsley, although they don't claim to live in Cheshire, they're Salford done good. They're just focused on pretending they live in Worsley and NOT Swinton despite the M27/M28 postcode giveaway (I once lived near the border and actively engaged in that disillusion myself). Worsley is close to Leigh which is kind of Wigan-ish and down the road from Haydock, which isn't Lancashire any more. It's Merseyside. Even though it's right down the road from Wigan, and therefore Greater Manchester. Phew. Oh, and I've absolutely no idea where Tameside even is - sounds like it's in Newcastle.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2020)

A380 said:


> extremely popular with doggers from across the North West - avoid twilight jogs by the way


And you know this because?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2020)

An interesting PDF on the post-war history of Manchester - mainly focussing on economics, transport and housing.  



			https://personalpages.manchester.ac.uk/staff/m.dodge/Making-Post-War-Manchester-Catalogue-introductory-text.pdf


----------



## mauvais (Aug 2, 2020)

It's interesting looking at old maps like this one from 1933: View: Lancashire CIV.12 (Droylsden; Manchester) - Ordnance Survey 25 inch England and Wales, 1841-1952

All the industry and almost all the houses in that are gone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2020)

Just been looking at this 1793 map - plenty of things still around, but the layout has obviously changed massively since - no railways or canals at this time in the centre.  Weird how abruptly the city stops and turns into open space.









						Image Title: Plan of Manchester and Salford
					

Description: Plan of Manchester and Salford. Bottom left hand corner: "A Plan of Manchester and Salford taken about 1650." Bottom right hand corner: "A Map of the Country round Manchester from Actual Survey."



					luna.manchester.ac.uk


----------



## Flavour (Aug 2, 2020)

Jay Park said:


>



 Fun fact: i went to school with murkz.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Aug 5, 2020)

A380 said:


> ... (and in fairness, Hazel Grove and Bramhall are pretty posh).



I think we know different Hazel Groves. Poynton, maybe, High Lane, certainly, but the Grove?


----------



## Jay Park (Aug 5, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> I think we know different Hazel Groves. Poynton, maybe, High Lane, certainly, but the Grove?



Men pushing 50 wearing two-tone denim, and Berghaus jackets, to the pub to sniff coke and talk about ‘Yanited!’


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 7, 2020)

Only just learnt of the Church of All Souls in Ancoats. Tempted to take a cycle ride over to check it out. Anyone know if the building is in use?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 7, 2020)

Do you follow Skyliner or something? I saw that this morning too.

Provided I actually have this right, there's a church by Williams BMW on Upper Brook Street that was absolutely fucked for years, no roof and in a similar state to this Ancoats one. Just had a search for it on Street View and it looks in perfect condition now.

Edit: Upper Brook Street Chapel, Manchester | Historic England - doesn't really show how bad it was


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah saw it retweeted!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 7, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Only just learnt of the Church of All Souls in Ancoats. Tempted to take a cycle ride over to check it out. Anyone know if the building is in use?



Walked past there a year or so ago but think it was derelict.  Will find a photo I took of it later and post it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 7, 2020)

Found two pictures of that church Threshers_Flail  - it was derelict when I passed by in July 2018.  Pics too big to upload though.


----------



## handy1 (Aug 12, 2020)

mauvais said:


> View attachment 224335
> 
> "MediaCity", 1992. Should have kept the cranes IMO. Glasgow did 'old docks' better.
> 
> I (used to?) work there but I've not been since, I don't know, March, so I don't know what state everything is in. There is stuff in MCUK like restaurants but not a huge amount. The tram to Manchester is a winding journey that takes about 25 mins.


That’s Salford.  😒


----------



## mauvais (Aug 13, 2020)

I know this! Hence 'tram to Manchester'.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2020)

A few interesting pictures of the gay village back in the 60s/70s.

1962





1963





1970


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 30, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Do you follow Skyliner or something? I saw that this morning too.
> 
> Provided I actually have this right, there's a church by Williams BMW on Upper Brook Street that was absolutely fucked for years, no roof and in a similar state to this Ancoats one. Just had a search for it on Street View and it looks in perfect condition now.
> 
> Edit: Upper Brook Street Chapel, Manchester | Historic England - doesn't really show how bad it was


It's now flats. It was actually owned by Manchester City Council, which was arguably criminal in its neglect of the place. It's a Pugin, a fucking Pugin, of Houses of Parliament fame, and the cunts in Manchester town hall let it become derelict with the roof missing. Utter bastards. 

It's listed, of course, and was on the 'at risk' register for many years. 

I reckon it was allowed to decline because of corruption, let it become so bad that the only way to 'save' the ruins that were left were to flog it off cheap to council's property developer buddies. Trebles all round.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 30, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone know any good wild swimming spots near Manchester? Not got a car but a bike and don't mind cycling 20 odd miles to find a decent spot.


A friend of mine does a lot of open water swimming, mostly Sale Water Park and also Pickmere Lake (plus swimming in Wales and the Lake District).

According to Google maps, Pickmere is 20 miles from my place and would take around 1hr 45mins to cycle.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2020)

Threshers_Flail I've reduced the files sizes - the building looks pretty much like it does in the one you posted, at least when I was there in July 2018.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2020)

There is a new 'zine out of writing about Manchester - available for free from various locations in the city, or you can paypal them 2 quid and they'll send you a copy - I've got the first issue now and there's some good stuff in it: some interesting bits on gentrification and public artworks. Probably a bit heavy on writing from cultural studies academics, but I reckon there's potential. 

Details on their twitter here: https://twitter.com/ShockCityManc


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 31, 2020)

Lovely Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Lovely Manchester. View attachment 236796


Is that from the hotel above the Free Trade Hall?


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes, cracking view.


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 1, 2020)

Magnificent views all round. Spot the farther Christmas on the town hall, pic from 5 years ago.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 1, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Yes, cracking view.


Yer posh get - dread to think how much that hotel costs.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 26, 2020)

Some great photos of 1970s Longsight 









						The brilliant photos of ordinary life on a terraced street in 1970s Manchester
					

Photographer Chris Hunt spent a year documenting the lives of his neighbours




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2021)

moose - fishless fish and chips









						A new vegan 'fish' and chip shop has opened in Manchester
					

There's one pretty major ingredient missing from Manchester's newest chippy




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 1, 2021)

That reminds me, have heard good things about this vegan kebab shop, not tried it myself but it's a great name, with branches in Manc, Leeds, York and Hull: Click and Collect — donersummer


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 7, 2021)

A video here about Hulme Hippodrome. There's currently a crowdfunder running to try to get money together to reopen it as a community run venue/museum. It's an amazing building.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 7, 2021)

That made me think "I bet this thread probably discussed when they excavated that one club" but then after a quick look I couldn't find anything, so here's something about when they excavated the Reno: the forgotten history of the reno: manchester’s original nightclub for mixed race youth


----------



## killer b (Mar 7, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> That made me think "I bet this thread probably discussed when they excavated that one club" but then after a quick look I couldn't find anything, so here's something about when they excavated the Reno: the forgotten history of the reno: manchester’s original nightclub for mixed race youth


 Went to the Whitworth exhibition for this - interesting, but ultimately quite depressing - I spent a little time listening to the interviews of former atttendees and they were full of references to this person or that who was in prison for dealing smack, or who had died of a heroin overdose, or had been stabbed to death in a robbery etc - things seem to have taken a really dark turn for the community who went there after it closed. 

Odd the article didn't pick up on this Guy Called Gerald track named after it though...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 8, 2021)

I spent a lot of time around Tony Wilson in the late 80s/early 90s, and watched him grow from Granada Reports to The Hacienda. I watched him take bands to stardom, and I watched him die a pauper, as he couldn't afford the drugs he needed to keep him alive.

What sort of fucked up world are we living in, where one of the most influential people of all time is allowed to die, because he couldn't afford the medication he needed to keep him alive?

Edit: I just found this quote from him:



> This [Sutent] is my only real option. It is not a cure but can hold the cancer back, so I will probably be on it until I die. When they said I would have to pay £3,500 for the drugs each month, I thought where am I going to find the money? I'm the one person in this industry who famously has never made any money. I used to say 'some people make money and some make history', which is very funny until you find you can't afford to keep yourself alive. I've never paid for private healthcare because I'm a socialist. Now I find you can get tummy tucks and cosmetic surgery on the NHS but not the drugs I need to stay alive. It is a scandal


----------



## moose (Mar 29, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I spent a lot of time around Tony Wilson in the late 80s/early 90s, and watched him grow from Granada Reports to The Hacienda. I watched him take bands to stardom, and I watched him die a pauper, as he couldn't afford the drugs he needed to keep him alive.
> 
> What sort of fucked up world are we living in, where one of the most influential people of all time is allowed to die, because he couldn't afford the medication he needed to keep him alive?
> 
> Edit: I just found this quote from him:


He influenced them to fix the postcode lottery, but too late for his own care. BBC - Manchester - Features - Tony Wilson and Sutent


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2021)

Fucking stupid twats.  









						Dramatic picture shows huge fire tearing through moorland near Glossop
					

People have AGAIN been urged not to have BBQs on the moors




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## moose (Apr 3, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> moose - fishless fish and chips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how I missed this, probably too busy rolling my eyes   I don't think I'll be trying the 'fish'.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 6, 2021)

Heads up that anyone over 30 can get a vaccine tomorrow from 8:30-12 PM at the World Irish Heritage Centre in Cheetham Hill.


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2021)

Got to be some interest on here for the Modernist society's 2022 calendar, Estate Pubs of Manchester?









						2022 Calendar - Estate Pubs by Steve Marland
					

Prompted by Historic England's call for the listing of Britain’s post war pubs, photographer Steve Marland began cycling, exploring and recording examples within Greater Manchester. Steve hoped to build a resource which celebrated this often neglected and threatened typology and is interested in...




					the-modernist.org


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 31, 2021)

Some folks mentioned Tony Wilson. I didn't know he was denied a drug that could've kept him alive longer, that's sad.

Music journalist Paul Morley has written a biography, which was reviewed by Manchester-publication The Mill.









						Tony Wilson gets the biography he wanted
					

After fourteen years, the 'greatest writer of his generation' delivers his magnum opus




					manchestermill.co.uk


----------



## miss direct (Nov 4, 2021)

Can anyone help me with this question please? 

Is Manchester airport train station the end of the line? Or do trains keep going?


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Can anyone help me with this question please?
> 
> Is Manchester airport train station the end of the line? Or do trains keep going?


end of the line


----------



## miss direct (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you killer b 
So I can sleep without being too worried...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 9, 2021)

This should be good: Mr Wilson's Second Liners are playing HOME on Wednesday, 15 December, doing "Leftfield’s iconic debut album – Leftism – gets a signature dose of live brass treatment by Manchester’s favourite raving street band, with special guests."









						Leftism - HOME
					

Leftfield’s iconic debut album - Leftism - gets a signature dose of live brass treatment by Manchester’s favourite raving street band, with special guests.




					homemcr.org


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 13, 2021)

View from IKEA Ashton,


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 296650View from IKEA Ashton,


Recognised it straight away.  Used to live in the flats 90° to your left from that viewpoint.

Did you have any meatballs?


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 13, 2021)

No meat balls, but daim bar’s scored


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 296650View from IKEA Ashton,


What are those four masts in the distance?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 14, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What are those four masts in the distance?


Ashton moss. where many a lad took his girlfriend in his first car


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2021)

I was talking about the Night and Day the other day - in a quarter of a century of regular attendance of gigs in Manchester - often more than one in a week - I've never been to one there. Whoever books the shows seems to have a singular talent for booking acts I've no interest in...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> I was talking about the Night and Day the other day - in a quarter of a century of regular attendance of gigs in Manchester - often more than one in a week - I've never been to one there. Whoever books the shows seems to have a singular talent for booking acts I've no interest in...


Is that place still going!?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Is that place still going!?



For the time being...see previous post.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 24, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> For the time being...see previous post.


Yeah, just scrolled up


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Reading NME article on this suggests it's a nationwide post lockdown thing.









						Post-lockdown noise complaint threatens Manchester's Night & Day venue – but they're not alone
					

Manchester's legendary Night & Cafe are among a spate of venues to receive noise complaints after reopening – but they need your help




					www.nme.com


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Interestingly, someone's put in an application for a venue just up the road 

131795/FO/2021 Proposed subdivision of 1no. existing Class E unit into 2no. units, including the change of use of one of the new units into a bar/music venue 60A Oldham Street Manchester M4 1LE


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Interestingly, someone's put in an application for a venue just up the road
> 
> 131795/FO/2021 Proposed subdivision of 1no. existing Class E unit into 2no. units, including the change of use of one of the new units into a bar/music venue 60A Oldham Street Manchester M4 1LE


The stretch of Oldham Street Night & Day is on is actually pretty quiet at night (N&D aside) - I reckon consolidating the louder venues & bars up at the northern end of the road makes sense tbh


----------



## Flavour (Nov 25, 2021)

can't believe you've never been to Night & Day -- i am 100% sure there have been bands that you'd have been interested in seeing there over the years. but it did have a whiff of pretension about it in the early 2000s when perhaps one was forming one's long-lasting impressions of the venues. killer b


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2021)

I think I went for a pint there in the day once?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2021)

killer b said:


> The stretch of Oldham Street Night & Day is on is actually pretty quiet at night (N&D aside) - I reckon consolidating the louder venues & bars up at the northern end of the road makes sense tbh



Yea definitely. This looks to be in the basement aswell, possibly similar size to Soup Kitchen.


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Yea definitely. This looks to be in the basement aswell, possibly similar size to Soup Kitchen.


It sucks to be the night and day in this case, but the night time economy is dynamic and constantly in flux, areas change and music venues aren't museums. As long as the need for live music venues is well served - and it is in the NQ in particular - it doesn't bother me too much if a venue that celebrates being the home of early performances by Elbow gets closed down. 

I resolve to go to a gig there soon though!


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2021)

Mind you I just looked at their listings and it's 99% skinny white boy bands.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2021)

killer b said:


> Mind you I just looked at their listings and it's 99% skinny white boy bands.


tbh I don't think it's a great space and rarely go there, maybe once a year....even then the gigs I've seen haven't been that amazing. I'm more inclined to side with the venue than the complainer but I probably wouldn't miss it if it went.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 25, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> This should be good: Mr Wilson's Second Liners are playing HOME on Wednesday, 15 December, doing "Leftfield’s iconic debut album – Leftism – gets a signature dose of live brass treatment by Manchester’s favourite raving street band, with special guests."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cor yes please


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 26, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> tbh I don't think it's a great space and rarely go there, maybe once a year....even then the gigs I've seen haven't been that amazing. I'm more inclined to side with the venue than the complainer but I probably wouldn't miss it if it went.


Think the only really great band I've seen there was Shonen Knife, haven't been there to it for much other than that. Last time I was there was a properly miserable occasion but for reasons that had nowt to do with either the bands or the venue. Let's Make This Precious sounds like it would've been quite a fun indie disco but I never really got around to going, and it looks like it's no longer going.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2021)

What's does everyone think/know about Stalybridge? As a relative newcomer to living in Greater Manchester I don't know my areas that well. Looked at a house there today and walked around the town, seemed quite pleasent, the people we chatted to in the park when walking the dog were nice and the staff in Weatherspoons were friendly. Has it got a dark side?


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 27, 2021)

It's got a decent pub on the train station platform (at least it did when I was last there a few years ago).

Stalybridge Celtic is its dark side


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> It's got a decent pub on the train station platform (at least it did when I was last there a few years ago).
> 
> Stalybridge Celtic is its dark side



I totally forgot I'd been there before some years ago until we were reading about the trans pennine ale trail which I did on a mates stag do. Mind you the day was a bit of a blur!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Free event this weekend at the whitworth.



			The Frost Fair 2021 | Whitworth Art Gallery


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Free event this weekend at the whitworth.
> 
> 
> 
> The Frost Fair 2021 | Whitworth Art Gallery


Nice one cheers - should be in Manchester Sunday evening - might drag mrs b along to ACR, reckon she'll be into it.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 2, 2021)

If you don't mind getting down really early for them, PINS are proper mint imo, just an intensely fun band.
Also at the Whitworth, this exhibition sounds quite interesting:


			Suzanne Lacy | Whitworth Art Gallery
		

The description doesn't say anything about it, but apparently it includes this thing, which sounds like something that people who like singing might like?





						The Circle and the Square, The Biennale of Sydney (2018) — SUZANNE LACY
					






					www.suzannelacy.com


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2021)

we're actually in Coventry in the day (going to the Turner Prize exhibition among other things), but I reckon we'll be back in time for ACR. Wouldn't mind seeing Pins, another time maybe. Will you be about?


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 2, 2021)

killer b said:


> we're actually in Coventry in the day (going to the Turner Prize exhibition among other things), but I reckon we'll be back in time for ACR. Wouldn't mind seeing Pins, another time maybe. Will you be about?


Probably, yeah.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Probably, yeah.


say hello if you see me - I'll be the handsome one in the duffelcoat.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 2, 2021)

killer b said:


> I was talking about the Night and Day the other day - in a quarter of a century of regular attendance of gigs in Manchester - often more than one in a week - I've never been to one there. Whoever books the shows seems to have a singular talent for booking acts I've no interest in...


Don't think I've been to any gigs there either, and I've probably only drank in there once or twice. It's just not really on my radar for good gigs. I'd still be sorry to see it go, though, in the sense that if Night & Day goes because of complaints by nobheads who choose to move into an area renowned for its lively nightlife and then complain about the lively nightlife, then it can and will happen to other venues too. It needs to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 2, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> What's does everyone think/know about Stalybridge? As a relative newcomer to living in Greater Manchester I don't know my areas that well. Looked at a house there today and walked around the town, seemed quite pleasent, the people we chatted to in the park when walking the dog were nice and the staff in Weatherspoons were friendly. Has it got a dark side?


A friend's brother and his gf moved there some years back and so that's how I learned people called it Staly Vegas. 

I just Googled Why is Stalybridge called Staly Vegas and this popped up in the search results.









						The town keen to shake its old 'Vegas' nickname
					

Those days are over, and while it's 'a nice place, it could be a lovely place'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				




Apparently had a spate of bar and club openings about 20 years ago, but it seems it's now just another small struggling market town, much like many others in Greater Manchester and wider north west.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 5, 2021)

I am starting to think that maybe ACR aren't going to show up.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I am starting to think that maybe ACR aren't going to show up.


I was there about 5.45 my mate told me they'd cancelled due to covid. Was all a bit disco for me so didn't hang about.

Tbh I'm wondering if my mate was having a joke. 🤔


----------



## killer b (Dec 5, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I was there about 5.45 my mate told me they'd cancelled due to covid. Was all a bit disco for me so didn't hang about.
> 
> Tbh I'm wondering if my mate was having a joke. 🤔


Nah they cancelled, its on their twitter (I checked after we'd been there a while and wondered why they were so late coming on...)

It was pretty jolly as a rave anyway so I didn't mind


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 6, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Cor yes please


I thought you were darn sarf somewhere?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 7, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I thought you were darn sarf somewhere?


Some
Good stuff is worth travelling for and I live 5 minutes from an airport that flies to Manchester


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2021)

I guess some of you may have heard about Manc underground scene lynchpin and all-round force of nature Lou Woodcock dying last week (I'm sure if you've spent much time on the manc scene you'll probably know her tbh) - there's a long and very lovely obit in The Quietus today









						The Quietus | Features | Remember Them... | Remembering Louise Woodcock
					

Much loved performance artist, musician, comedian and DIY instigator Louise Woodcock died recently. Fergal Kinney talks to the people who knew her best. CW: this article talks about mental ill-health and suicide




					thequietus.com


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2021)

killer b said:


> I guess some of you may have heard about Manc underground scene lynchpin and all-round force of nature Lou Woodcock dying last week (I'm sure if you've spent much time on the manc scene you'll probably know her tbh) - there's a long and very lovely obit in The Quietus today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone who'd only seen her about it gigs and on 4 in a bed that's a really lovely and informative piece. All the posts I've seen on social media point to a remarkable and very special person and the obit does a good job of confirming that. RIP Lou.


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> As someone who'd only seen her about it gigs and on 4 in a bed that's a really lovely and informative piece. All the posts I've seen on social media point to a remarkable and very special person and the obit does a good job of confirming that. RIP Lou.


I love the line from Emma Fatout, which nails perfectly what an inspiration she was:

_‘I want to hear your music!’ I was like, 'I don’t play anything.' But she shouted back, 'It don’t matter!'_


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2021)

Went to Heaton Park today where they've been doing some driverless vehicle testing. They had 2 of these pods programmed to follow each other around a route in the park. They haven't been coping well with the weather though so one was out of action. This one managed to get about 20 metres with no passengers before breaking down. Then some people in hi viz came and stood in front of it while an engineer opened the 'bonnet' to prevent anyone from seeing inside and going home to knock a better one up in the shed.

Conclusion: They're rubbish....I suspect they'll return in Summer.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 19, 2021)

This is a great piece of writing about Spinningfields, imo:








						TENANCY Part 7: Make it Safe
					

by No Matter




					mapmagazine.co.uk


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 2, 2022)

Deansgate bar marks the new year with helium balloons and open flames. Guess what happens...


----------



## moose (Jan 2, 2022)

The youth of today, spurting champagne at it. Would have thrown a pint of mild on it in my day.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 2, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Deansgate bar marks the new year with helium balloons and open flames. Guess what happens...



FUUUUUUUCK! 😱


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 11, 2022)

Didsbury dickheads alert:


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 23, 2022)

Heads up for the Manchester Open Exhibition at Home. It's usually really good..and this year there's a video of my friend doing some spoken word, so it'll be even better. 

I remember just being able to wander in in previous years but might be best to book at what might be busier times.









						Manchester Open Exhibition 2022 - HOME
					

The Manchester Open Exhibition returns to HOME in January 2022




					homemcr.org


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Heads up for the Manchester Open Exhibition at Home. It's usually really good..and this year there's a video of my friend doing some spoken word, so it'll be even better.
> 
> I remember just being able to wander in in previous years but might be best to book at what might be busier times.
> 
> ...


Someone posted a great piece from this on the Pylon Appreciation Society fb page the other day, planning on going next time I'm in town - I really enjoyed it last time I went a few years ago too.


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2022)

Went to the open exhibition today and really enjoyed it, but then we went to the Derek Jarman exhibition at the Manchester Art Gallery and that is AMAZING. On til April and everyone should go


----------



## killer b (Feb 23, 2022)

this seems to be a bad business - the Whitworth Gallery's director has been given the boot over the recent Forensic Architecture exhibition. TBH he did fuck things up a bit there, but fuck Manchester University









						Whitworth gallery director Alistair Hudson forced out over Palestinian statement
					

Exclusive: Manchester University accused of ‘stifling debate’ in its response to complaints about exhibition




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2022)

Manchester viaduct to become an urban ‘sky park’
					

National Trust says £1.8m Castlefield project will bring green space to the city centre




					www.theguardian.com
				






i really must try and get to manchester again.   it's been too damn long.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2022)

This channel is useful for keeping up with the Mayfield park developments



			https://youtube.com/channel/UC3KNcOrVHzU5yfvaZ2LZWAA


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> This channel is useful for keeping up with the Mayfield park developments
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UC3KNcOrVHzU5yfvaZ2LZWAA


struggling to get my bearings, where is that in relation to Picadilly station?


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2022)

Oh! it's behind the Star and Garter right?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> Oh! it's behind the Star and Garter right?


Yea, between back of star and garter and Mancunian way.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 30, 2022)

Could anyone recommend an NHS dentist in South Manchester? Everywhere is private only and I can't afford £50 for a check up...


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 31, 2022)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Could anyone recommend an NHS dentist in South Manchester? Everywhere is private only and I can't afford £50 for a check up...


Mines on Platt lane. They only do NHS on particular days I think and I've no idea if they're taking on patients.

I think you can call NHS contact centre to find dentists who are taking new NHS patients.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Mines on Platt lane. They only do NHS on particular days I think and I've no idea if they're taking on patients.
> 
> I think you can call NHS contact centre to find dentists who are taking new NHS patients.



Ah nice one, I'll give that a go!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 31, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Mines on Platt lane. They only do NHS on particular days I think and I've no idea if they're taking on patients.
> 
> *I think you can call NHS contact centre to find dentists who are taking new NHS patients.*











						How to find an NHS dentist
					

Find out how to access NHS dental services.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 1, 2022)

There's a petition for The Briton's Protection, because the brewery have decided not to renew the lease for the current publicans. The Briton's Protection is one of the oldest pubs in the city centre









						Sign the Petition
					

Save our pub: The Britons Protection




					www.change.org


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> There's a petition for The Briton's Protection, because the brewery have decided not to renew the lease for the current publicans. The Briton's Protection is one of the oldest pubs in the city centre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Signed. 

Always been a pre-gig pub for me when I've been out and about in Manchester since a Mancunian mate of mine introduced me to it years ago. It's a lovely old gaff that's just perfect for a session in and is full of craftsmanship that you never see in modern buidings.

Manchester without the The Britons Protection would be like Liverpool without The Dispensary or Dr Duncan's. 

Sadly I think this is post-covid brewery's cutting their cloth and maximising profits now the spirit of unity and community has left the building.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 1, 2022)

It might have something to do with this being built next door apparently.









						A developer wants to build a tower block next to one of Manchester's oldest pubs
					

Arrowsmith says Apex Tower will 'enhance and preserve' the Britons Protection, but the pub's owner said he was 'dumbfounded' by the plans




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 1, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> It might have something to do with this being built next door apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was wondering if the brewery might prefer to kick the current publicans out so they could sell it to the developers.

I've just checked, it's listed, so the brewery can't sell it to the developers for them to knock down and develop a bigger site.









						THE BRITONS PROTECTION PH THE BRITONS PROTECTION PUBLIC HOUSE, Non Civil Parish - 1292050 | Historic England
					

List entry 1292050. Grade II Listed Building: The Britons Protection Ph The Britons Protection Public House. May include summary, reasons for designation and history.




					historicengland.org.uk
				




Weird, then. Although I think something similar happened with the pub next to the Beetham Tower/Hilton, ie I think that was an old school boozer that got modernised and made blander. Think that might've shut now, iirc, although might've been down to Covid-19. 

Maybe breweries think that if there's a fancy new building they need to modernise the pub to attract clientele? But someone staying in an hotel is either going to want to have a few drinks in somewhere like the Hilton's Cloud 23 bar, or they're going to want to go to a restaurant or club or shopping. If they do want to hang round in pubs, do they want to go to the same bland gastropub you get in every city? 

Tourists (and Mancunians) like the city's real pubs, like the Peveril of the Peak, The Castle, Sir Ralph Abercrombie, etc.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 1, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if the brewery might prefer to kick the current publicans out so they could sell it to the developers.
> 
> I've just checked, it's listed, so the brewery can't sell it to the developers for them to knock down and develop a bigger site.
> 
> ...


Yea The Deansgate is shut, I think there's plans in for that site for a 22 story aparthotel as they're called but Green King were saying the pub will stay. I used to like it there as the only place on Deansgate that wasn't full of wankers but that would probably change when it reopens and I'm not arsed about drinking in town anyway. In fact the last few times I've been in on a Saturday night for gigs I've been very conscious of how mental it is.

I know I'm the exception but I never cared much for the Britons or the Pev. 'm fully aware they're the first pubs anyone ever recommends to people visiting Manchester though and to lose them would be massive. Nowhere would be safe effectively.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 2, 2022)

Britons is a fine example of a traditional pub and unfortunately tradition tends to get in the way of development. We sneer at the 60s for knocking everything down to replace with concrete, we've allowed the modern equivalent to happen at pace.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2022)

They're not knocking it down though, they're planning to manage it directly on the cheap to make more money. Seems to be the current trend with pub companies as have heard of other examples. I'd always assumed tenants were used in order to force them to take on much of the risk while screwing them over, but something seems to have changed in the economics of running pubs. Now it's about putting in your own team of badly paid staff and some dreadful branding.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2022)

Interesting pub crawl  round Rusholme, Hulme , Moss Side from 1992  . Only one pub remaining ?









						Manchester: Rusholme, Moss Side & Hulme crawl, 30th July 1992
					

This was a crawl of some of the areas of South Manchester that I  was really looking forward to doing.  It was an early start from Nottingh...




					neverendingpubcrawl.blogspot.com


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Interesting pub crawl  round Rusholme, Hulme , Moss Side from 1992  . Only one pub remaining ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs B lives round the corner from the first of those (most recently Hardy's Well - I thought it had only been closed a couple of years but maybe it's 2016). It does feel like a shame that so many of these pubs have closed down, but I guess there's been significant social and demographic changes over the last 30 years which make it unsurprising - there's a lot of non-drinking communities in the area these days for one thing... 

On Friday night we went to a pop up pub in Birch Community Centre that some locals have started running monthly as there is zero pubs in the area left since Hardy's Well went - it was pretty busy. Hopefully something more permanent will spring up soon - there's been a lot of smaller community bars opening in Preston recently in areas where there used to be big victorian boozers which have closed down.


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2022)

(The Junction Hotel isn't open anymore btw...)


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> (The Junction Hotel isn't open anymore btw...)


I used to manage a football team for a couple of years out of The Junction.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> Mrs B lives round the corner from the first of those (most recently Hardy's Well - I thought it had only been closed a couple of years but maybe it's 2016). It does feel like a shame that so many of these pubs have closed down, but I guess there's been significant social and demographic changes over the last 30 years which make it unsurprising - there's a lot of non-drinking communities in the area these days for one thing...
> 
> On Friday night we went to a pop up pub in Birch Community Centre that some locals have started running monthly as there is zero pubs in the area left since Hardy's Well went - it was pretty busy. Hopefully something more permanent will spring up soon - there's been a lot of smaller community bars opening in Preston recently in areas where there used to be big victorian boozers which have closed down.


The pubs near Cities ground Maine Road must have felt the crunch when the club moved to East Manchester


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> I used to manage a football team for a couple of years out of The Junction.


I understand it's been bought by MMU recently, not totally sure what they've got planned though


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> Mrs B lives round the corner from the first of those (most recently Hardy's Well - I thought it had only been closed a couple of years but maybe it's 2016). It does feel like a shame that so many of these pubs have closed down, but I guess there's been significant social and demographic changes over the last 30 years which make it unsurprising - there's a lot of non-drinking communities in the area these days for one thing...
> 
> On Friday night we went to a pop up pub in Birch Community Centre that some locals have started running monthly as there is zero pubs in the area left since Hardy's Well went - it was pretty busy. Hopefully something more permanent will spring up soon - there's been a lot of smaller community bars opening in Preston recently in areas where there used to be big victorian boozers which have closed down.


You ever been to the Old Abbey Taphouse in Hulme? That's an interesting one.


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> The pubs near Cities ground Maine Road must have felt the crunch when the club moved to East Manchester


totally, it's a bit odd down there now, there's no sign the football ground was ever there.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> I understand it's been bought by MMU recently, not totally sure what they've got planned though


I dunno what they've got planned, knocking it off and selling the land off for flats seems like a fair bet though?


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> You ever been to the Old Abbey Taphouse in Hulme? That's an interesting one.


A couple of times, I quite liked it there - it's a bit out of our area since she moved though


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I dunno what they've got planned, knocking it off and selling the land off for flats seems like a fair bet though?


maybe it's not MMU - there are plans which involve it still being a pub though (of course there's also the obligatory housing added)


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2022)

Out of that list, I haven't drank in:

*Iron Duke

The Falstaff

Hope Inn

Star Inn

 The Railway*


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 5, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> You ever been to the Old Abbey Taphouse in Hulme? That's an interesting one.


I've not been down there since the Abbey Pond occupation / eviction, circa 1994, very early Manc eco-activism, on a wildlife site next to the pub which is now soulless science park. Afterwards I just never wanted to see the end result. Can't remember a fecking thing about what the pub was like back then mind.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> I understand it's been bought by MMU recently, not totally sure what they've got planned though


Recently? When and where did you hear that? Before the pandemic, I went to a meeting in the yard theatre opposite (the space in the Yellowbricks/Homes for Change/Work for Change) that was hosted by the developer's architects.

It had been bought by a guy from the Middle East (Saudi Arabian, iirc), not to develop and flog for profit, but as an investment for his family. 

Plan was to retain The Junction, convert the basement into a performance space, ground floor reopens as a bar, first floor is a flat, and then they also have a flat on the reinstated second floor, albeit a contemporary version not a fascimile. Apparently, the pub used to have another floor on top, but it was lost to a fire. I didn't know that and I've lived in Hulme nearly 20 years. 

To summarise, basement performance space, ground floor bar, first and second floor turned into a flat on each floor.

Then the plans for the car park was a block of flats (not high rise, iirc, four or five?) with retail units on the ground floor facing the road. Feedback from the community at the meeting was that they didn't want takeaways or big chain (no Tesco Express, for example), they wanted independent retailers, although the architect mentioned having been in talks with a potential tenant to turn the commercial space into an art gallery.

That was pre-pandemic. I haven't heard anything recently about a sale to MMU.

MMU or MMU student union bought The Salutation (the Sally) a while back, turned a community boozer into a student pub. 

The problem with positioning a tiny café hospitality/catering business in a local neighbourhood at students, as Grano on Stretford Road found out, is that they fuck off home for Christmas, Easter, and Summer, when many of them fuck off and leave the area altogether, and then your business dies, because you've alienated all the locals by making it clear you're very welcoming towards students, not so welcoming towards the people who live on the business' doorstep, week in, week out, month in, month out, year in, year out. And they sacrificed the longevity of their business on the basis of attracting the custom of people who were going to be around for around 30 weeks, while ignoring and not cultivating the custom of people who've lived there years.

I don't know how the Sally's faring nowadays, I'd guess likewise? Especially with lots of students going home/staying home and studying remotely


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Recently? When and where did you hear that? Before the pandemic, I went to a meeting in the yard theatre opposite (the space in the Yellowbricks/Homes for Change/Work for Change) that was hosted by the developer's architects.
> 
> It had been bought by a guy from the Middle East (Saudi Arabian, iirc), not to develop and flog for profit, but as an investment for his family.
> 
> ...


Used to love the Salutation


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> Mrs B lives round the corner from the first of those (most recently Hardy's Well - I thought it had only been closed a couple of years but maybe it's 2016). It does feel like a shame that so many of these pubs have closed down, but I guess there's been significant social and demographic changes over the last 30 years which make it unsurprising - there's a lot of non-drinking communities in the area these days for one thing...
> 
> On Friday night we went to a pop up pub in Birch Community Centre that some locals have started running monthly as there is zero pubs in the area left since Hardy's Well went - it was pretty busy. Hopefully something more permanent will spring up soon - there's been a lot of smaller community bars opening in Preston recently in areas where there used to be big victorian boozers which have closed down.


Grants Arms became Afewe (although many still referred to it as the Grant's Arms) but then it closed after the landlord lost his licence after a stabbing (in the street outside the pub), after a private party that had been held inside the pub.

The cops and the council were racist fucks, at the licensing hearing, a room full of white people clutching their pearls about 'gangs' (ie code for black people). The Junction had been raided by cops due to incidents but not shut down. (Run by white guy.) But there's one incident, that's not even in the pub, and the racist authorities strip the black landlord of his livelihood. Total, utter cunts.

It's now a children's nursery.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Used to love the Salutation


I didn't go that often, mostly because I could never find the bloody place! I had to go with friends, otherwise it was hit and miss whether I'd find it. Of course, thus was in the days before Google maps. 

The Grants/Afewe was my local.


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I don't know how the Sally's faring nowadays, I'd guess likewise? Especially with lots of students going home/staying home and studying remotely


I think the students are all back now, and have been since September last year - the student fleshpots I pass on my wanders seem to be full to pre-pandemic levels (I've not been past the Salutation recently, but no reason to think it's any different)


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I didn't go that often, mostly because I could never find the bloody place! I had to go with friends, otherwise it was hit and miss whether I'd find it. Of course, thus was in the days before Google maps.
> 
> The Grants/Afewe was my local.


Years ago two Irish  sisters worked there, might have even had the license. After they left I was flying to Spain and one of them was on the drinks trolley and I got a couple of miniatures for free.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2022)

Kim's kitchen is the only place to drink in Hulme now. Run by a trio including Billy Morley who you might know The39thStep ? I've had a few good nights in there this year.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Kim's kitchen is the only place to drink in Hulme now. Run by a trio including Billy Morley who you might know The39thStep ? I've had a few good nights in there this year.


Yes remember him


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2022)

Plans for The Junction still haven't been approved, nor those for The Gamecock where the application is for a tower block for students I think. There seemed to be a bit of a campaign against that one.

I lived near The Mancunian for years. For a short while there was a bit of a chippy on the back that sold great steak and kidney pies. Every Sunday there was some kind of rockabilly thing there with a big American car that had a confederate flag in the back window.

Around that time I mostly drank in The Eagle and The White Horse but gravitated towards The Grants when we went to the PSV. The other place I remember playing pool in was The Boatman's Home across the mancunian way and if we were going towards town we'd go in The Pack Horse round by The Boardwalk.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 6, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> MMU or MMU student union bought The Salutation (the Sally) a while back, turned a community boozer into a student pub.
> 
> The problem with positioning a tiny café hospitality/catering business in a local neighbourhood at students, as Grano on Stretford Road found out, is that they fuck off home for Christmas, Easter, and Summer, when many of them fuck off and leave the area altogether, and then your business dies, because you've alienated all the locals by making it clear you're very welcoming towards students, not so welcoming towards the people who live on the business' doorstep, week in, week out, month in, month out, year in, year out. And they sacrificed the longevity of their business on the basis of attracting the custom of people who were going to be around for around 30 weeks, while ignoring and not cultivating the custom of people who've lived there years.
> 
> I don't know how the Sally's faring nowadays, I'd guess likewise? Especially with lots of students going home/staying home and studying remotely


I quite like the modern Sally, but don't know what it was like before so can't really compare? In my head, I sort of think of it as a uni staff pub more than as a student pub, but on reflection I suppose that might be because I'm more likely to go to the pub with adults who have jobs in HE than to go drinking with undergrads nowadays?


Part 2 said:


> Plans for The Junction still haven't been approved, nor those for The Gamecock where the application is for a tower block for students I think. There seemed to be a bit of a campaign against that one.


Yeah, the local community campaign around the Gamecock seemed really strong and inspiring to me (again, as an outsider) - an article about it from last year:








						The people left behind in one of Hulme's last towers, facing a wave of change
					

'Before there were a lot of families on this estate but now it feels like every single place is now purpose built for younger people. This is a young person’s community now'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hmmm...


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2022)

This at the weekend if anyone's interested.


----------



## miss direct (May 12, 2022)

I'm going to be based in Manchester this summer. Anyone fancy a drink?


----------



## Part 2 (May 20, 2022)

Jimmy Cauty's MZ Estates tour is in Harpurhey until Sunday.

You should go, it's ace.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

miss direct said:


> I'm going to be based in Manchester this summer. Anyone fancy a drink?


Only just seen this. Me! * waves hands *


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

Anyone else going to Hackney Colliery Band at Band on the Wall tonight? I've just finished work and decided to go on the spur of the moment. I've seen them before at Shambala and they were brilliant.


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2022)

Went to the Whitworth yesterday and they have a really great exhibition on atm, Open House - a load of bits from their wallpaper collection (which I always enjoy seeing out anyway) shown alongside large-scale photos of  manc people in their living rooms in the 60s/70s/80s etc (chosen because there is interesting wallpaper in the pics I think). There's also an interesting touring contemporary show with some incredible tapestry work and a film about a (I think made up) outsider artist (along with a load of paintings by the same probably fictional artist) with music by St Etienne.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 30, 2022)

Successful eviction resistance this week:


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

This is amazing:



This is the Old Wellington Inn and Sinclair’s Oyster Rooms in Manchester was originally a mid-16th century house.
Here it is photographed in 1971 when it was underpinned and raised to fit the new street level. It was later moved as Shambles Square was developed.
Visit the Historic England Archive to see more photos like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



https://bit.ly/HistoricEngArchive


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 12, 2022)

Was Sinclair's actually moved twice? I feel like it was moved again after a bombing in the 90s, not an expert though.
Anyway, immigration raid chased out of South Manchester tonight:


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 13, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Was Sinclair's actually moved twice? I feel like it was moved again after a bombing in the 90s, not an expert though.
> Anyway, immigration raid chased out of South Manchester tonight:



Yes. Moved up to Shambles Square, as per the photo.

And then after the 1996 IRA bombing, it was moved to (near) Exchange Square, where it is now.


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2022)

Lovely afternoon at the Manchester Carnival in Alex Park - hung out mostly at the Community Soundsystem, where all the aging ravers ended up. Great sets from Zed Bias & Bugz in the Attic - if you're at a loose end in manc tomorrow you should go for day 2 I reckon


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2022)

this story in the graun this morning is pretty wild. Manchester is plagued by this hack's terrible paintings, and now it looks like they're all going to be there forever. great stuff.

_Andy Burnham, the mayor of Greater Manchester, also commended Aitch for fixing the mistake.

“It should never have happened and he shouldn’t have been put in this position. Ian is a true icon of our city. He must be fully restored and left in his place for time in memoriam. Thanks to everyone for showing what Ian means to us,”_









						Mural of Joy Division frontman Ian Curtis painted over with advert
					

Rapper Aitch has vowed to remove advert for his new album and restore the painting of ‘local hero’ in Manchester




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 19, 2022)

Hello!

I’m stopping off in Manchester for a night on the way back from a holiday in Northumbria in early October. 

I want to visit the Imperial War museum north and the runway visitor park at the airport to add another Concorde to my list. Was considering the Hilton hotel at Old Trafford cricket ground as an overnight stop as it’s by the IWM (would probably do the runway park the following day as I head down south).

Is there anything to do in the area by the hotel in the evening? I wouldn’t mind an interesting pub where I could get some grub if it’s walkable. Or as I think the hotel is near or by a tram stop, open to suggestions in the city centre too provided its not too much hassle to get to. 

I don’t think I’ll arrive in time to do any museums etc in the centre of Manchester but please suggest things just in case - I’m quite into military and social / industrial history and art


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2022)

Don't really know that area very well, but if you're into social/industrial history the People's History Museum has got to be worth a trip? Don't really know the area round Old Trafford, it's always looked a bit of a wasteland when I've passed through - I'd hop on the tram and head to the city centre if I were you.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 19, 2022)

Yeah, I don't think the area round Old Trafford has that much going on beyond the obvious MUFC-related stuff, but you would be very close to a tram stop so going to town sounds like the best option. There area does definitely have a very big Tesco, if that's a draw at all?
Also if you do decide to go to PHM, could take it a step further and visit the Working Class Movement Library that's just nearby as well? You might need an appointment for that one.


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2022)

Science & industry museum isn't far from the PHM too, that's probably worth a trip. Could recommend a load of great places to have tea in that vicinity, what kind of food are you interested in getting?


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2022)

actually if you don't want to go into the city, Stretford isn't far and there's a bit more going on there - a friend recommends the Stretford Canteen: Stretford Canteen


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks - those museums sound just the ticket. I’ll see if I can arrange my plans so I have time to get into the centre on the day I arrive as the hotel should let me leave my car there early. 

Food wise, probably looking for a decent burger or pub grub (boring I know) before I head back to the hotel


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2022)

Almost Famous burgers is at Great Northern a short walk from the PHM - Burgers Manchester | Almost Famous | England - or perhaps the Alberts Schloss across the road from there which has a german-leaning pub grub menu and got a glowing review from former urbanite Jay Rayner. Mr Thomas' Chophouse used to do very good steak & kidney puddings, but I've not eaten there for a few years.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 19, 2022)

Cheers they sound right up my street. The German one sounds very interesting.


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2022)

It's a giant and raucous beer hall, so probably good for some post-dinner people-watching too.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Hello!
> 
> I’m stopping off in Manchester for a night on the way back from a holiday in Northumbria in early October.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have said the Hilton Old Trafford cricket ground is 'by' the IWM North, as that would indicate, to me, that it was very close, in the immediate vicinity, and it's not at all.

Google maps directions puts it at a 24 minute walk. I'd say that something was 'by' somewhere if it was within 5 minutes radius, 10 absolute tops.

There are several other hotels closer. Try searching for hotels Salford Quays, there's a Premier Inn, Travelodge, Ibis, Holiday Inn, Copthorne, Marriott, etc.

And the advantage of those is that Salford Quays has some bars and restaurants, whereas there's not much round Old Trafford cricket ground, tbh.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 20, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I wouldn't have said the Hilton Old Trafford cricket ground is 'by' the IWM North, as that would indicate, to me, that it was very close, in the immediate vicinity, and it's not at all.
> 
> Google maps directions puts it at a 24 minute walk. I'd say that something was 'by' somewhere if it was within 5 minutes radius, 10 absolute tops.
> 
> ...


Ah but the Hilton stay won’t cost me any cash - hence why it’s the right (and indeed only) option for me. But you’re right “by” wasn’t the right choice of word, “near” was. And I’m arriving by car should have said that!


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 20, 2022)

I was going to say that they're both on the tram system, but thinking about it they're on different lines, so you'd need to get the tram from OT back into town and then change, which makes it a bit pointless really. It doesn't seem like too long of a walk to me, but then I don't mind walking?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 28, 2022)

Had a look at the new Mayfield Park this afternoon, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 28, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Had a look at the new Mayfield Park this afternoon, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> View attachment 344839View attachment 344840
> 
> View attachment 344838




Are adults allowed to....yer know.....Slide awayyyyYYYY!

and if so what is the inside circumferance of the tube?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 28, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Are adults allowed to....yer know.....Slide awayyyyYYYY!
> 
> and if so what is the inside circumferance of the tube?



Well I mean...Who doesn't want to go down a slide across a river!

I saw an adult going down it, maybe average size but with a big coat on. The tube looked fine but the way up to it looks quite challenging...once you're over the rope bridge bit there's some climbing through bars to get up to the top. He didn't exactly shoot out of the bottom.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 28, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Well I mean...Who doesn't want to go down a slide across a river!
> 
> I saw an adult going down it, maybe average size but with a big coat on. The tube looked fine but the way up to it looks quite challenging...once you're over the rope bridge bit there's some climbing through bars to get up to the top. He didn't exactly shoot out of the bottom.


It looks ace. I reckon I'd take a bit of wd40 and make it interesting 😉


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 28, 2022)

It's a fine park, was there on the weekend. 

I spotted maybe a dozen gay/NB couples dog-walking so clearly the male/male-presenting side of LGBT+ Mancunians have taken a shine to it 😄.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2022)

Some old pics here, including soot stained town hall and art gallery, don't think I've seen these before









						27 Snapshots of Manchester In The 1960s - Flashbak
					

37 Snapshots of Manchester In The 1970s   Via: MMU




					flashbak.com


----------



## Nikkormat (Oct 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Some old pics here, including soot stained town hall and art gallery, don't think I've seen these before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Second pic, Scala/Cine City. I saw Bridget Jones's Diary there. Not a bad little cinema. Finally killed off by that abomination along the road in Didsbury.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Some old pics here, including soot stained town hall and art gallery, don't think I've seen these before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a discussion with a retired Methodist preacher about the history of the Whit Walks once, absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Second pic, Scala/Cine City. I saw Bridget Jones's Diary there. Not a bad little cinema. Finally killed off by that abomination along the road in Didsbury.



Natural Born Killers for me, drinking and smoking weed.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 6, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Second pic, Scala/Cine City. I saw Bridget Jones's Diary there. Not a bad little cinema. Finally killed off by that abomination along the road in Didsbury.



Ha,  cine city now there's some memories from the late 90s into the early 2000s


----------



## Nikkormat (Oct 6, 2022)

sorearm said:


> Ha,  cine city now there's some memories from the late 90s into the early 2000s



I'm pretty sure I also saw ET there. Probably my earliest memory.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2022)

12-hour party people? Manchester tells Night & Day cafe to abate
					

Pioneering music venue and crux of city’s Northern Quarter faces noise abatement notice after neighbour’s complaint




					www.theguardian.com
				




Wasn't there some other issues pre pandemic with people moving into the vibrant Northern Quarter and then deciding that they didn't like the noise that goes with the vibrancy. 

I really feel for these guys. This is part of the fabric of the area and now they're being squeezed due to the shit application of planning and building control by the same people who are issuing abatement orders.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2022)

Wrong Thread


----------



## Raheem (Oct 31, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> 12-hour party people? Manchester tells Night & Day cafe to abate
> 
> 
> Pioneering music venue and crux of city’s Northern Quarter faces noise abatement notice after neighbour’s complaint
> ...


Might be mistaken, but I'm not sure this is such a big deal. Think Night and Day has always had a licence condition of shutting the fuck up at midnight. So, it seems they've been breaking it and so they've been issued with a warning by the council, unsurprisingly.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Might be mistaken, but I'm not sure this is such a big deal. Think Night and Day has always had a licence condition of shutting the fuck up at midnight. So, it seems they've been breaking it and so they've been issued with a warning by the council, unsurprisingly.


A weekend midnight curfew in a place like the NQ is a bit wank though isn't it? And the planning issue is a real concideration for building homes in places that have 'Nightlife' businesses.  It's clearly a big enough deal for 90.000 folk to sign the petition. 

I'm off to see a gig in Liverpool late November and the Mrs said "Can we stay the night?". It's still a novelty to her, I'd rather grab a cab home but I said "Yeah sure". She's booked us in a gaff near the Cavern. I'm not expecting it to be a quiet nights sleep  .


----------



## Raheem (Oct 31, 2022)

Yeah, music venues should be able to operate as music venues without facing complaints for noise.

A few years ago, Night and Day was threatened with closure due to a complaint, but it won in the end.

It doesn't look to me like this is the same sort of case though, although it's understandable for the owners to lay it on thick. The council don't seem to be threatening them with closure, but telling them they have to stick to their licenced hours for music, which you can hardly expect them not to do, can you?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 1, 2022)

I think the recent argument for Night and Day seems to be that the council fucked up by not ensuring the right noise reduction measures were checked and built into the new flats so they're suggesting the council pay to put it right.

As killer b said  before though there's been fuck all on there that I've been interested in since last time this came up so I'm less arsed than I might be if it were Soup, The Peer Hat, Gulliver's or Aatma which are all much better venues.


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 18, 2022)

Nice cat and mouse . Just of tib st


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2022)

The changing skyline as it's planned


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2022)

The new exhibition at the Whitworth is great - a major retrospective of Trinidadian painter / designer Althea McNish. Much of the exhibition is the spectacular cloth & wallpaper designs she created for Liberty, Hull Traders, John Lewis and the like - many which will be familiar from your childhood. 

It does mean there's a lot of wallpaper stuff on display there atm, but that suits me. Will head back for a longer look soon,

also notice Gee Voucher from Crass is going to be doing a talk there tomorrow, which I can't get to but some of you might be interested?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> also notice Gee Voucher from Crass is going to be doing a talk there tomorrow, which I can't get to but some of you might be interested?



Rubbish... it's sold out. I might go along anyway.


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Rubbish... it's sold out. I might go along anyway.


defo give it a go - loads of people not bothering to turn up to shows they've paid for tickets right now, you can be sure there'll be even more of that going on with free stuff.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> The new exhibition at the Whitworth is great - a major retrospective of Trinidadian painter / designer Althea McNish. Much of the exhibition is the spectacular cloth & wallpaper designs she created for Liberty, Hull Traders, John Lewis and the like - many which will be familiar from your childhood.
> 
> It does mean there's a lot of wallpaper stuff on display there atm, but that suits me. Will head back for a longer look soon,
> 
> also notice Gee Voucher from Crass is going to be doing a talk there tomorrow, which I can't get to but some of you might be interested?


Went to that just this weekend past, did you go to the singing film thing? You can see my parents in that.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Went to that just this weekend past, did you go to the singing film thing? You can see my parents in that.


I saw the singing film ages ago - kind of enjoyed it, but found the claim that sacred harp singing is a traditional folk song of east lancashire a bit of a stretch - how far back do shape note singing traditions go in east lancs? the 1990s?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

The Vaucher thing was good...bar a few fanboys in the Q+A. She did get a bit 'old person' when she was going on about social media and young people looking at their phones etc etc but I realised she's older than my mum and forgave her that.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> The changing skyline as it's planned



Looks like I've got four more new tower blocks going up just across the road from me. We've already had years of construction noise.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 9, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Looks like I've got four more new tower blocks going up just across the road from me. We've already had years of construction noise.



One of the reasons we left (the Castlefield end of Deansgate).


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 9, 2022)

ACORN Manchester asking for people to help stop an eviction tomorrow:

They've been asking people to sign up for four-hour shifts, but I imagine they presumably won't be turning people away who can't commit to that?

Also, crossposting from the gig thread, strike fundraiser gig/clubnight on Thursday:








						MMU UNISON - Strike Fundraiser Club Night! Thurs 15th December at Peer Hat
					

Come and support striking MMU workers at our fundraising club night! Live bands, DJs, and a chance to directly support us this winter!




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 10, 2022)

Sounds like the landlord has fucked off for now, latest I've heard is to... stand back and stand by, for want of a better way of putting it.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 10, 2022)

Confirmed that the landlord has indeed been telt:


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 10, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> ACORN Manchester asking for people to help stop an eviction tomorrow:
> 
> *They've been asking people to sign up for four-hour shifts, but I imagine they presumably won't be turning people away who can't commit to that?*
> 
> ...



I'd hazard a guess that they wanted to make sure there would be minimum viable eviction resistance crew available for 12-24 hours. No good if two dozen people turn up in response to initial call-out, but then everyone drifts off a couple of hours later to go to work, uni, appointments, etc, leaving insufficient support. 

My experience of eviction resistance was that any reinforcements were welcome, the more the merrier, but you needed to have a baseline number of people to be effective, which I guess it what that rota was trying to ensure.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> I saw the singing film ages ago - kind of enjoyed it, but found the claim that sacred harp singing is a traditional folk song of east lancashire a bit of a stretch - how far back do shape note singing traditions go in east lancs? the 1990s?


Having asked around, I am reassured that no-one would claim a continuous unbroken Lancashire sacred harp tradition, but apparently it was a thing back in the 18th century or something, apparently Israel Holroyd was important, although looking him up he appears to be from Halifax?


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Having asked around, I am reassured that no-one would claim a continuous unbroken Lancashire sacred harp tradition, but apparently it was a thing back in the 18th century or something, apparently Israel Holroyd was important, although looking him up he appears to be from Halifax?


Having a look at this today, and it looks like there was an english congregational singing tradition called West Gallery Music which has some relation to the Sacred Harp, but died out in the 19th century - will have to check out the Maddy Prior LP referenced. 

The Hardy novel sounds interesting too: 

_Furthermore, the old church bands were often difficult for a vicar to control, while influence over an organist was a much easier task. Such an ousting of the band by an organist is given a fictional treatment in Thomas Hardy’s early novel Under the Greenwood Tree, which reflected actual events at Hardy’s church at Stinsford._


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> Having a look at this today, and it looks like there was an english congregational singing tradition called West Gallery Music which has some relation to the Sacred Harp, but died out in the 19th century - will have to check out the Maddy Prior LP referenced.
> 
> The Hardy novel sounds interesting too:
> 
> _Furthermore, the old church bands were often difficult for a vicar to control, while influence over an organist was a much easier task. Such an ousting of the band by an organist is given a fictional treatment in Thomas Hardy’s early novel Under the Greenwood Tree, which reflected actual events at Hardy’s church at Stinsford._


My ma apparently reckons that George Eliot wrote better West Gallery novels, fwiw.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 29, 2022)

Some Lower Moseley Street photos from the Manchester Evening News









						Unearthed 1970s photos show how Manchester city centre street has transformed
					

Lower Mosley Street is barely recognisable




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------

